# This time.... this time there WILL be buds...



## mammal (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome everyone to my second grow journal! I gained alot of knowledge from my first grow, and i intend on using that brain learnin' to actually get some BUDS this time around instead of BALLS!

so here we go, improvements on the first grow:

#1 - FEMINISED SEEDS. bought the Cheapest seeds possible last time, which resulted in 2 males out of 2 plants. lesson learned. This time round i have some quality feminised seeds.

#2 - HPS. although there is nothing wrong with CFL's and im impressed with some of the results people are getting, its pretty much the consensus that HPS is the way to go, so i have a 400w system this time around. i still have my 2 big 150w 2700k cfl's for later in flowering for more light if i need em. 

#3 - NO STRESS. last time I trimmed a few leaves off and also fimmed at a fairly early stage. lots of stress for no reason. this time im going to allow nature run its course and top/fim only if really needed. i have alot more room now to play with due to the new hps. I want girls not hermies.

#4 - GROW TENT. last time i did a pretty half-arsed job of keeping my grow area clean and keeping lots of reflective material around. I have solved this problem with a fancy new growtent.

so there you have it, onto the pics.

first, the new grow area.







and next, my first seedling which has had about a weeks head start on the other seeds, a feminisd BIG BANG.








I will reveal the identity of the other strains when they sprout. At this stage I think that 4 of the 6 will sprout. They are 6 different strains.

*ALL COMMENTS WELCOME!*


----------



## phoenix862 (Sep 20, 2008)

lookin good man. I'm rockin out with the 400 hps too, very impressed


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck with females this time!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 20, 2008)

cool, good luck with it this time


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 20, 2008)

looks good.cool looking hps


----------



## mammal (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks everyone



captcannabis420 said:


> looks good.cool looking hps


aye, i wouldve prefered one without a built in ballast, but it was cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

well at this stage it looks asif all 6 have sprouted, which is excellent news! i'll wait a couple more days for them to get nicely settled then i'll take some pics and reveal the other 5 strains!


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 21, 2008)

wat u pay for it if u dont mind me asking???


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

including postage it was £38, which is about $75/$80 if youre in the US.


----------



## jooooooosh1934 (Sep 21, 2008)

can you give me an idea of how to build a horizontal cfl lighting system. i have 2 t5 fluros now and im not pleased. will 2 cfls that you used work, i will need the name of them if you think they will work, thank you


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 21, 2008)

thats not bad.looks bright


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

yea it seems really good, that price included a brand new phillips son t bulb too, pretty decent.


----------



## jooooooosh1934 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think im just gonna go with a 400w system that can use mh or hps that comes with both bulbs and a timer for free.High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

im a bit annoyed because the reflector is a bit rubbish, just a dome over the bulb which is reflecting the vast majority of the light back onto the bulb.

i really want a double wing reflector but these are like £40/£50 which is more than i spent on the ballast and bulb combined!!! i really dont want to just throw a load more money at this grow but it might have to be done!


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 21, 2008)

Why not make one?


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Why not make one?


true, i could buy some aluminium sheeting and bash one together, i have zero metalworking skills tho, so although banging a sheet into a double wing should be quite easy, getting it attached to the bulb holder, and doing it safely, is a different matter all together. and even then youre looking at about £30 for the aluminium alone.


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen it done with just aluminium foil. I dunno how effective it would be though, but perhaps it may better than what you've got now?


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

you can bash together ghetto reflectors nice and easy with CFL bulbs, i did it myself with my last grow, but these lights are FAR hotter and anything other than aluminium poses a fire risk.

i think i might get some and instead of attaching it to the bulb holder i'll suspend it just above the bulb. that'd work nice.


----------



## mammal (Sep 21, 2008)

now its time to introduce the whole gang.

youve already met big bang:







but here are the rest!

Strawberry Haze:






the Blue Cheese






skunk #1






Alaskan Ice






and last but not least, white widow! shes had a tough start in life as you can see, her seed was immature and didnt open properly, so one of her starting leaves basicly rotted inside the seed case. As i gentle peeled the seedcase away the dead leaf just came away with it. but as you can see shes not letting it keep her down!







so there we have it, 6 plants, 6 strains, all feminised seedlings!

big bang
strawberry haze
blue cheese
skunk #1
alaskan ice
white widow


----------



## VCSDave (Sep 22, 2008)

So far so good!


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 22, 2008)

looks awsome.the white widow will probably be the biggest one.the runt is always the biggest.


----------



## mammal (Sep 22, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> looks awsome.the white widow will probably be the biggest one.the runt is always the biggest.


its certainly trying hard, its first set of leaves have tripled in size in the last 24 hours.


----------



## BubbaKushy (Sep 22, 2008)

Where did u buy ur seeds from if u dnt mind me askinand did u buy just 1 of each?


----------



## mammal (Sep 22, 2008)

they were from those fantastic guys at Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds

i cant recommend them enough really, absolutely A+ service. they dont ship to the US tho.

and yes, you can just buy single seeds from them.


----------



## BubbaKushy (Sep 22, 2008)

any1 else know where i can buy single seeds tht ship to US


----------



## mammal (Sep 22, 2008)

attitude seeds

Pick 'n' Mix Seeds Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks good so far, 
I'm subscribed


----------



## mbpdavies (Sep 22, 2008)

I see what you mean about the reflector, seems like an odd shape. Why not get one of the cheap "euro reflectors" for about £25 from an online or local hydro store? I've used them in the past and they do the job! Are you using a HPS only or an interchangable ballast? Switch onto a MH for veg if you are, the plants will love you for it and you'll be able to maximise your grow space as the plants will stay nice and bushy! Maxibrite 400w ballast plus euro reflector is all u need, most hydro shops will do the lot with a lamp for around £75. All you need to do then is buy urself a HPS lamp once the veg cycle is over. Good luck with the grow anyways, got urself a really nice selection of strains, i'll be watchin!


----------



## mammal (Sep 23, 2008)

mbpdavies said:


> I see what you mean about the reflector, seems like an odd shape. Why not get one of the cheap "euro reflectors" for about £25 from an online or local hydro store? I've used them in the past and they do the job! Are you using a HPS only or an interchangable ballast? Switch onto a MH for veg if you are, the plants will love you for it and you'll be able to maximise your grow space as the plants will stay nice and bushy! Maxibrite 400w ballast plus euro reflector is all u need, most hydro shops will do the lot with a lamp for around £75. All you need to do then is buy urself a HPS lamp once the veg cycle is over. Good luck with the grow anyways, got urself a really nice selection of strains, i'll be watchin!


thanks for the input, im going to stick with the HPS seeing as im going to veg only for about 30 days, not worth the expence. but looking at the price of those euro reflectors i think im going to buy one of those! thanks alot.


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

pics inc...


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

heres a lil update, the seedlings arnt growing as quickly as my last.

but theyre growing and healthy so its all good


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one mammal. I meant to pop in here ages ago but then I "disappeared" (again - LOL). Those babes are looking really healthy mate  Keep up the good work. Hope it works out well for you this time around. I'm sure all your hard work and attention will pay off.


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

cheers greeny, your plants are looking fantastic, cant wait to see harvest pics in a few weeks time


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks mammal, and thanks for the rep mate, much appreciated. Unless there are any major disasters I hope to be harvesting the Purples soon. The Cinammons are another matter, but we'll see how they go over the next four or five weeks. Thanks again. I'll check back soon to see how your going.


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

you must be near the southwest coast or something, if i tried that outdoors grow up here they'd die so fast! a credit to your skills!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in Northern Ireland mammal. The weather's been crap all summer. I was really lucky early on though, the Cinammons had about three weeks of solid sunshine when I put them outside, hence their bushiness I reckon. The Purps got pissed on from day one LOL. They must be hardy as anything, and they're fast too. But we'll see how they smoke, whether they're the real deal ........


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 25, 2008)

great start mammal i am 100% jealous that you are growing 6 different strains! haha
that strawberry haze seedling is sexy along with the skunk#1, ive smoked legit skunk before and my god is it amazing, the smell alone made me high...ok ok maybe not, but it made me immediately pack a bowl 
best of luck bro


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> great start mammal i am 100% jealous that you are growing 6 different strains! haha
> that strawberry haze seedling is sexy along with the skunk#1, ive smoked legit skunk before and my god is it amazing, the smell alone made me high...ok ok maybe not, but it made me immediately pack a bowl
> best of luck bro



thanks alot HoC! youre right, the S. haze and skunk #1 seedlings are doing the best, with the blue cheese still looking a bit weak really, im hoping that once its roots are nicely set in place it'll start growing a bit stronger. The white widow continues to surprise me, its growing really well despite only starting with one leaf.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi again mammal. I was looking at your pics again just now and was wandering is there a lot of bark in the soil mix you're using?


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

yea there is, its b&q pete free compost, seems to have alot of bark in it. why do you ask?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

It's just that bark is not a great medium for growing you plants. It's very acidic and give you a very low ph. Also roots prefer to grow around the bark which slows root growth, and plant growth even more. But don't worry, cause even badly stunted plants can apparently fully catch up after being re-potted. I'd let those babies grow until you can re-pot them and put them a good quality compost and perlite.


----------



## mammal (Sep 25, 2008)

maybe its time i invested in a good PH meter to see whats going on in my soil, cheers for the info greeny


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

But seriously, don't worry man, it won't be long till you can safely re-pot them before any damage is done


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

A ph meter is a great idea. I got one of those crappy probe type ones for checking soil, although I think it is fairly accurate. If you can you should get one of those little electronic pen type ones. They're not overly expensive and they look the business. If nothing else it'll give you peace of mind ...


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 25, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> A ph meter is a great idea. I got one of those crappy probe type ones for checking soil, although I think it is fairly accurate. If you can you should get one of those little electronic pen type ones. They're not overly expensive and they look the business. If nothing else it'll give you peace of mind ...


 

i got one of those electronic testers.i stole it from work my boss has like 6 of them so i figured he wouldnt mis one


----------



## mammal (Sep 27, 2008)

well something is definately up with the grow, its definately not temps or nutes, so i think it must be the PH of the bark compost being too low. all the seedlings are starting to turn a very pale green and are very stunted, theyve barely grown at all in the last 48 hours.

im using the same soil as last time so im not sure why my last plants grew so well, but i cant think of anything else it could be. ive purchased a PH meter and some litmus paper off ebay which should arrive monday.

does anyone have any tips for changing the PH of the soil, or should i just water with a slightly alkaline mixture until the soil reads between 6 and 7 ph? any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 27, 2008)

Your last comment, ie "water with a slightly alkaline mixture", says it all mammal. It's important you change the ph relatively slowly, not all at once. It's also tempting to say flush, but you have very new soil so that might just dilute and administer loads of EVERYTHING to the babes all at once LOL. Slowly but surely. OR ... get them into some nice compost sooner rather than later, which brings it's own risks. They are small enough (ie you don't have to take too much with them). I would do it, but what do you .. FEEL .. is right man?


----------



## mammal (Sep 27, 2008)

they need to grow bigger and stronger first, im gonna give em another week, i'll have my ph meter on monday so i'll be able to tell whats what.

cheers again for the input dude


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 27, 2008)

No probs mammal, the ph meter will be a big help! Whatever you do, do it slowly LOL. They are only wee ...


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 28, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> It's just that bark is not a great medium for growing you plants. It's very acidic and give you a very low ph. Also roots prefer to grow around the bark which slows root growth, and plant growth even more. But don't worry, cause even badly stunted plants can apparently fully catch up after being re-potted. I'd let those babies grow until you can re-pot them and put them a good quality compost and perlite.


Second that

Stay away from bark. Good nutrient-free compost with 33% perlite


----------



## mammal (Sep 30, 2008)

good news / bad news situation.

first the bad news. my Ph was far too low, resulting in the growth of my plants coming to a complete hault. they literally showed no signs of growth for about 5/6 days. being the biggest plant the big bang took this the worst, using up all the nutes in her leaves trying to grow, which has left her in pretty shabby condition.

now the good news. i flushed with a sliiiiiightly alkaline solution (about 8.5/9 ph) which has freed up the nutrients in the soil and the growth has exploded the last 24 hours. if you look at the pics below compaired to the pics a week ago (on page 4) all that growth is literally in the last day and a half, pretty impressive really. and although the big bang looks a total STATE, the new growth is coming through nicely and looks much better. Thankfully the other seedlings weathered the storm alot happier it seems:







why ive had this problem with this grow and not the last when im using the same brand of type of compost ive no idea, but im glad things are back on track now.

heres a tip for beginners: you know all those grow faqs and videos youve watched tell you to buy a Ph meter and regularly check the Ph and that Ph is really important? THEY AINT LYING!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 30, 2008)

Good to see things are on the up mammal. They're looking a lot bigger. Just make sure they get lots of light and don't be tempted to water too often and you should be fine. Thanks for the update man


----------



## mammal (Oct 2, 2008)

just a quick non-photo update, the girls are doing fantastic now, really exploded except the alaskan ice which doesnt seem to be doing much. the skunk #1 especially is growing really quick, and the new growth on the big bang is nice and dark green. much happer now!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad for you mate, good news!!! Sounds like you have a nice little garden going now. I'm sure the Alaskan Ice will take off sooner or later. Look forward to seeing some pics  Bye for now ...


----------



## mammal (Oct 3, 2008)

sure thang, heres an update, as you can see the alaskan ice aint doin' anything but the rest are looking good, especially the good old classics, the whitewidow and the skunk #1


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 3, 2008)

They look great mammal!!! Good job mate, you've done them proud. As you say the S1 and the WW look fantastic. Even the AI looks pretty perky at least, I think it'll be fine. Well done mate, and thanks for the pics


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 3, 2008)

looking great, i cant wait to see that skunk plant, i love skunk weed


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 3, 2008)

The AI looks a little yellow, unless it's just the picture? That's the one I wanna know about!


----------



## mammal (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks guys



VCSDave said:


> The AI looks a little yellow, unless it's just the picture? That's the one I wanna know about!


yea its still not very happy, not sure why to be honest, same PH as the rest and same watering/light. the only difference really is its in the smallest pot, and the pot is ceramic rather than plastic, dont know if that makes the blindest bit of difference. we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## DWR (Oct 5, 2008)

that looks like normal soil with perlite...... 


Wouldnt you rather have some fine soil... ??? Cuz i am not feeling this soil i have atm. gona throw it away.... horrible...... The Perlite Pre Mix Soil is what I use..


I am sure you know what you'r doing


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> that looks like normal soil with perlite......
> 
> 
> Wouldnt you rather have some fine soil... ??? Cuz i am not feeling this soil i have atm. gona throw it away.... horrible...... The Perlite Pre Mix Soil is what I use..
> ...


yea as you can see below ive gone and purchased some decent soil for when i transplant... that compost i bought isnt great for weed it seems.


well all the girls are doing much better now, and the alaskan ice is really trying to catch up, i'll take some photos at the end of this week to see how theyre all doing. they all seem to be taking it in turns to burst, its now the blue cheese which is the smallest of the bunch! the skunk #1 and the whitewidow continue to amaze.

went to a local hydro shop yesterday to prepaire for the rest of the grow.

bought some 17 litre growbags (3.7 gallons)







bought some plagron light-mix for the transplant in a coupla weeks time







and last but not least one litre each of canna terra vega and canna terra flores







i should be set now for the rest of the grow.


----------



## DWR (Oct 5, 2008)

nice one man !


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job mammal, looks like you're all set. The babies will love that new soil. Keep up the good work


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on my grow mammal,all the best with urs, looks like a nice setup u got goin, happy smokin (eventually)


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah u seem to be on the right track mammal, i use canna nutes too, did u get boost and pk13/14 aswell?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

subscribed, well its only fair lol loking good so far


----------



## UnderPhire (Oct 5, 2008)

scribed for sure


----------



## mammal (Oct 9, 2008)

quick little pic update, the girls are doing great now, they seemed to appreciate a light dose of the nutes. i think i might transplant them a little early this weekend.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah i need to repot loadsa mine lol


----------



## mammal (Oct 10, 2008)

repotted yesterday afternoon, theyre already appreciating it, looking alot greener and alot perkier. they look dwarfed by the new bags but im sure they'll grow to love it.

used about 75% plagron, 25% compost and a decent dose of blood and bone organic nutes stuff for some extra NPK. and some perlite obviously.


----------



## mammal (Oct 11, 2008)

wow what a difference a repot makes, all the girls are in perfect health now and growing fast. the strawberryhaze is the slowest followed by the alaskan ice. The white widow is the fastest, its nearly caught up with the big bang which is about a week/10 days older. I'll update with pics in the middle of next week.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

looking good man, keep up the good work lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

shhhhhtyyyleeeee :d


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

dwr, i got my big bang up in my alaskan ice thread very very young pic lol


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 12, 2008)

looking good


----------



## mammal (Oct 12, 2008)

captcannabis420 said:


> looks awsome.the white widow will probably be the biggest one.the runt is always the biggest.


quoting this from 2 days into the grow, this is SO TRUE! the white widow is the biggest and strongest of the lot! we'll have to see if it ends this way too...


----------



## mammal (Oct 13, 2008)

pic update! the girls have come on leaps and bounds:


----------



## DWR (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, they came along way in those 4 days dude ! 


Excellent work, keep it up ! You'll be having an excellent grow going, u do allready


----------



## [email protected]$y (Oct 13, 2008)

mate their lookin sweet as fuk!! cant wait to start my next grow!! waitin for the seeds to cum, used pickandmix seeds as well! 2ice, bigbud,white widow orange bud and bubblelicious prob start after christmas cause in the mix for my first grow two thai! all the best wiv the grow will check in again


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 13, 2008)

lookin real nice like usual, im still cheerin for skunk#1


----------



## mammal (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks everyone for the kind comments ;



HookedOnChronic said:


> lookin real nice like usual, im still cheerin for skunk#1


funny you should say that cos the skunk is now growing the slowest! ive rearranged the plants a little bit to see how the positions of the plants effects how fast they grow.


----------



## mammal (Oct 15, 2008)

i think the plants were suffering from a bit of underwatering so ive given them a right good soak today, hopefully its that and not a nute problem (which is unlikely cos of the recent repot)

threw some molasses in the water as well for shits and giggles. im sure the girls will tell me tomorrow if theyve appreciated it.


----------



## mammal (Oct 17, 2008)

pic update, the plants are being shuffled around a little bit but you should be able to read the labels to see which is which, theyve come a loooooong way in 27 days! the white widow especially has exceeded all expectations. it almost makes me wish i just grew 6 white widow... but not quite


----------



## mammal (Oct 17, 2008)

just putting this in this in here so i dont forget:

FLOWERING TIMES:

AI - 9 weeks
SH - 10/11 weeks
WW - 8/9 weeks
BB - 8/9 weeks
BC - 9 weeks
S#1 - 8/9 weeks

dont worry, not intending on flowering for a little while, i want to get a really good harvest from each of these.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 17, 2008)

looking awsome


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 17, 2008)

they indeed have come along way in 27 days


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking good mammal!


----------



## mammal (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.

time to introduce my SECRET WEAPON...

its not being used yet, but in a few weeks time when the girls are twice as tall it'll be put into practice!







it might need lowering a bit, but we'll see in a few weeks time.


----------



## mammal (Oct 18, 2008)

UPTO THE MINUTE PHOTO UPDATE.

i have a brief statement:

I LOVE FEMINISED SEEDS!!!

there are female preflowers on both the white widow and the big bang.

heres a closeup of the big bangs:








THIS TIME THERE WILL BE BUDS!


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats man


----------



## mammal (Oct 21, 2008)

last pic before flowering, going into 12/12 on saturday, happy with the grow so far except the skunk #1 which seems to be stuck in midget mode, hopefully it'll stretch a bit in the first coupla weeks of flowering.

clockwise from the small skunk #1 in the top left hand corner it goes

skunk #1, strawberry haze, bluecheese
whitewidow, big bang, alaskan ice.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good! I'm looking forward to seeing them in flower - we've been wanting to see (and maybe borrow ) some pics of pick 'n' mix rooms!


----------



## mammal (Oct 22, 2008)

**** EMERGENCY CLONE ***
*** EMERGENCY CLONE ****

during watering I accidentally snapped off the top part of one of the branches of the alaskan ice today, the lanky bitch >_<

it was too far gone to repair so i quickly scooped up some soil (some of the original soil i had PH problems with cos ive already used all the good plagron stuff) in one of the original pots, cut the first node of the cutting off and put it in the soil, then i quickly cut a plastic bottle in half and put it over the cutting in the soil to keep the humidity up.

do i think it'll work? no chance, but i thought it was worth a try rather than just give up. The 'mother' is not really affected that much, i basicly just topped one of the branches.

i'll update with pics if somehow the ganjagods are smiling down on me and it actually roots!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Oct 23, 2008)

Thought id check out ur grow as ur just bout the only 1 lookin in on mine, they're lookin pretty sweet man nice work, like the look of that alaskan ice or watevas bottom left. keep it up,ill be watchin


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

mammal said:


> **** EMERGENCY CLONE ***
> *** EMERGENCY CLONE ****
> 
> during watering I accidentally snapped off the top part of one of the branches of the alaskan ice today, the lanky bitch >_<
> ...


i did something similer with a gforce clone, she seems to be still alive but u gotta give em time lol least she dont look dead yet and its been a few weeks lol. Good luck with urs dude


----------



## mammal (Oct 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> i did something similer with a gforce clone, she seems to be still alive but u gotta give em time lol least she dont look dead yet and its been a few weeks lol. Good luck with urs dude


flowering in 2 days time so time is not something ive got alot of  no big loss really.


----------



## mammal (Oct 23, 2008)

fuck it, i think im going to start flowering tonight, 2 more days aint gonna make any difference except im gonna get something to smoke 2 days earlier. 12/12 here i come


----------



## Vorna (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds tight dude gl!


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 23, 2008)

looking bushy keep up the good work


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

mammal said:


> fuck it, i think im going to start flowering tonight, 2 more days aint gonna make any difference except im gonna get something to smoke 2 days earlier. 12/12 here i come


good luck mamm, not long now till u get something to look at lol hope u get pics on the young buds


----------



## mammal (Oct 25, 2008)

girls just going into thier 3rd night of flowering, just watered with some flowering nutrients (canna terra flores), the strawberry haze is finally showing off her sativa heritage and is rapidly becoming the tallest plant.

all of them have shown female flowers now except the alaskan ice and blue cheese.


----------



## mammal (Oct 26, 2008)

girls looking good! cant wait for some fuckin buds to form!

...............................BB
...............BC...............
SH ..........................AI
................S1..............
WW............................









a couple of plants are in a different spot, but heres the difference in the last 5 days growth:


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

storming growth dude well done. u should have some bud for xmas woo hoo lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 26, 2008)

Everyone is so impatient! lol


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Oct 26, 2008)

mammal said:


> girls looking good! cant wait for some fuckin buds to form!
> 
> ...............................BB
> ...............BC...............
> ...


That is some impressive growth! I can only hope that our babies are blessed with the same vigor. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## holmes (Oct 26, 2008)

could you tell me what volume grow bags your using, and what is its diameter?


----------



## mammal (Oct 26, 2008)

sure, theyre 17 litre bags which is 3.7 gallons.

not sure about the diameter to be honest, i'd say about 10 or 12 inches. theyre excellent.


----------



## mammal (Oct 27, 2008)

last 17 days of growth:


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## mammal (Oct 31, 2008)

day 7 flowering, growing fast as fuck now, and lots of little tops all over

SH...BC...BB
AI...WW...S1


----------



## mammal (Oct 31, 2008)

day 7 flowering, growing fast as fuck now, and lots of little tops all over

SH...BC...BB
AI...WW...S1


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

Get in there Mammal, looking great mate


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Coming along very nicely!


----------



## mammal (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks lads, im proud of them myself!


----------



## mammal (Nov 3, 2008)

im now futher into flowering than ive been before, really looking forward to the grow over the next 7/8 weeks 

i really hope something doesnt go wrong now, i want some buds!

i mustve got a bad phenotype for skunk #1, its really short and far too 'leafy', its got some of those 'double leaves' and the nodes are barely getting any light so its barely branching too. the blue cheese on the other hand is amazing, its got about 12 tops now without any topping. who knows what my favorate will be come harvest


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Nov 3, 2008)

Your a beast my friend! Plants look fantastic, should yeild lots of buds!


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Was it the Big Buddha Blue Cheese? That really is an amazing plant! Look forward to some chunky buds on that one


----------



## mammal (Nov 3, 2008)

yea ive been looking at some other peoples grows, seems to be an amazing yielder, and i can see why.


----------



## mammal (Nov 3, 2008)

check all the tops on the blue cheese!


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome, that really is doing well!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi mammal, long time no speak!! Mate, I can't believe I'm looking at the same plants LOL. They're absolutely awesome man, you've done a marvelous job of looking after them. You must be starting to get impatient after all this time and getting close to a nice harvest by the look of it. You're going to have some great buds there. Well done mammal - keep up the fine job you're doing and all the best for the remainder of your grow  Catch you later ...


----------



## mammal (Nov 3, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi mammal, long time no speak!! Mate, I can't believe I'm looking at the same plants LOL. They're absolutely awesome man, you've done a marvelous job of looking after them. You must be starting to get impatient after all this time and getting close to a nice harvest by the look of it. You're going to have some great buds there. Well done mammal - keep up the fine job you're doing and all the best for the remainder of your grow  Catch you later ...


greeny! just checked out your harvest, nice work mate and sorry for the string of bad luck you had at the end with the injuries and budrot, but youve still got a ton of bud left to work through 

yea im getting really impatient, but if all goes according to plan at least 4 of these should be ready for harvest on or around 25th of december  meeeeeeeerry christmas! check back around the end of the year for some harvest pics


----------



## mammal (Nov 5, 2008)

girls mustve been thirsty, the AI in particular was quite droopy and felt dry. given them a really good water and spray, im out of town so i cant feed them again now until sunday afternoon, i'm sure they'll be fine tho.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking very good mate.
You've done everything very well.
In case you still want a good reflector here is a link to my suppliers site for diamond reflectors,very good reflectors these are and they are only 38 quid.
Best of luck with it
Grow Lights > Reflectors > Diamond Reflectors


----------



## mammal (Nov 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking very good mate.
> You've done everything very well.
> In case you still want a good reflector here is a link to my suppliers site for diamond reflectors,very good reflectors these are and they are only 38 quid.
> Best of luck with it
> Grow Lights*>*Reflectors*>*Diamond Reflectors



thanks for the link, i think i'll just stick to what i have for this grow, not going to sink any more money into it.

the girls seemed to appreciate the big water, theyre all looking alot perkier this morning.


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad to hear it mate. Hopefully the rest of the grow will go smoothly!


----------



## mammal (Nov 6, 2008)

cheers dave. i know youre interested in the alaskan ice, i think shes going to take the longest out of all of them rather than the advertised 9/10 weeks, she hasnt even shown a single preflower yet after 2 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## 808fatclouds (Nov 6, 2008)

what day did you put your plants into the flowering stage sfom first sprout?...i need help,nnd yes this is my first grow....lols


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 7, 2008)

im subscribing now. Check out my AI grow in my sig.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

808fatclouds said:


> what day did you put your plants into the flowering stage sfom first sprout?...i need help,nnd yes this is my first grow....lols


its best to let them get some roots b4 u switc flowering. Auto flower plants will start flowering what ever light sced ur on within about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## mammal (Nov 9, 2008)

back from 4 days away, the girls were looking _very_ droopy especially the lower leaves but ive given them a good water and a spray and i'll check on them tomorrow, im sure they'll be fine.

oh yea, and there are loads of buds beggining to form 

EXCEPT FOR THE ALASKAN ICE.... which is still yet to show ANY preflowers 2.5 weeks into flowering? very strange. check back tomorrow for pics!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 9, 2008)

mammal said:


> check all the tops on the blue cheese!


im jelous
i want big buds too! urgg 

looking good sir i see u killed the others in the last grow so sad


----------



## mammal (Nov 10, 2008)

photo update 2.5 weeks into flower:

skunk #1







and 2 group shots:


----------



## mammal (Nov 10, 2008)

going to have to replace the big ol' fan in there, its blowing a wee bit too strong and close to the skunk #1


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 10, 2008)

Those are huge dude 
what nutes you using?


----------



## mammal (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, hardly any nutes used, one dose of canna terra flores, one dose of my own filtered egg and banana nute mix and lots of h2o!


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 12, 2008)

The natural is so fuckin power full 

bring on the compost and fox farm fuck chemical


----------



## mammal (Nov 13, 2008)

three weeks flowering today.

some better colour group and bud shots





























still NO SIGN of ANY FLOWERS whatsoever on the alaskan ice, which is bizarre!


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Nov 13, 2008)

mammal...very nice, uve got some robust growth right there. SOG perhaps?


----------



## mammal (Nov 14, 2008)

bit late for that, im just gonna let these grow as nature intended (except indoors, in a tent, under a bulb, being fed with chemical nutrients in some growbags)


----------



## mammal (Nov 14, 2008)

just for my own edification i measured how tall they are cos theyve at least doubled in hight since the start of flowering:

tallest being the strawberry haze at 32 inches tall (from the top of the soil)







followed by the rest (white widow pictured)








size of each is:

strawberry haze: 32 inch
alaskan ice: 30 inch
white widow: 27 inch
big bang: 25 inch
skunk #1: 26 inch
blue cheese: 31 inch


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2008)

them strawbs go really high, my m8s got one thats over 5 foot out the pot


----------



## mammal (Nov 14, 2008)

might have to top it if it gets much taller


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2008)

mammal said:


> might have to top it if it gets much taller


do what i did... bend em........


----------



## mammal (Nov 14, 2008)

do you mean where you pinch the stem so it just flops over but stays alive and growing or do you mean kinda LST and just gently bend the stem over a bit?


----------



## Krypt (Nov 14, 2008)

dont top if you've already begun flowering, its unneeded stress. Just bend them and tie them down


----------



## mammal (Nov 14, 2008)

ok cheers krypt


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Nov 15, 2008)

wow i just ordered blue cheese today i must keep my eye on this


----------



## DWR (Nov 15, 2008)

in my avatar u can see the stem bent.. well u cant but u can see way more stems... 

hope all goes great


----------



## mammal (Nov 15, 2008)

cheers guys.

good news, FINALLY SEEN SOME PREFLOWERS ON THE ALASKAN ICE! only 3 weeks late! might be well into the new year before this one matures, hope its worth it.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

cool news mamal i cant wait to flower mine lol


----------



## mammal (Nov 16, 2008)

well the white widow decided to grow over an inch in 24 hours so it got singed. hope its not been too badly damaged. photo taken after a light spray to try and rehydrate a little.







and heres a group pic just cos i was in the grow room with a camera. moved the WW from directly under the light to the corner.







layout is

AI BB BC
SH S1 WW


----------



## Eharmony420 (Nov 16, 2008)

good read +reps, thats some nice skill


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2008)

give it a few weeks and u wont even notice the burn lol nice one dude


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 16, 2008)

keep it up mammal !!! ime at the same stage as you, will update my pics soon so you can av a butchers. i used thoes nutes you got on my last grow, found not bad but could do better !, so using these now.Plant Nutrition keep an eye on my grow,you can check then to see my results wit these new ferts, just a thought for future grows (its great to share grow info)..then eventually we will grow a1 weed EVERY grow !with u all the way m8.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/121709-2-weeks-seed.html


----------



## mammal (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks man, just checked out your grow, update it when you can i'd love to know how the girls are getting on.

heres another little animation, i love gickr!


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 16, 2008)

great looking girls!!!! are you using canna PK 13/14 mate ? well worth it , also next time round the canna pro soil mix in the very best with their products !


----------



## mammal (Nov 16, 2008)

i didnt see the point in buying the pk 13/14, paying £10 for something i'll use once _maybe_ twice, with little gained.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 16, 2008)

awesome mammal, u must be loving seeing them grow
was wonderin if the plants are starting to stink, particulurly the skunk#1 cause i just picked up a pack of them


----------



## boricuaboi (Nov 16, 2008)

your grow is coming along very well i love it +rep


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 17, 2008)

just done an update m8, pics inc...https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/121709-2-weeks-seed.html


----------



## mammal (Nov 17, 2008)

nice one bazoom.

check it out, some trich porn!

blue cheese:







and skunk #1:









> was wonderin if the plants are starting to stink, particulurly the skunk#1 cause i just picked up a pack of them


nah none of them are particularly stinky yet.


----------



## mammal (Nov 20, 2008)

4 weeks today, as you can see ive taken the reflector off the bulb, this is because the more sativa plants are now starting to grow taller and taller which was forcing me to raise the bulb higher and higher, so ive taken off the hood so i can keep the bulb close to both the shorter big bang and skunk #1, while still keeping the alaskan/strawberry/bluecheese nicely lit.







blue cheese main cola:







skunk #1:







and big bang:


----------



## wexpert (Nov 20, 2008)

holy shit those are some sexy buds


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2008)

nice 1, coming along nice now m8....i feel dirty now looking at that tich porn !! lol


----------



## pickleman (Nov 20, 2008)

cant you bend the sativa little by little with string or somthing? that way u can keep the light close as possible


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 20, 2008)

yea good idea pickle
the grow looks awesome mammal i cant wait to try, i was wondering a little more about your thoughts on the skunk1, im trying to get a good understanding of it, did it branch out well? good flower/lead ratio? shit like that, if u dont mind
that blue cheese is sexy how much are those seeds?


----------



## mammal (Nov 20, 2008)

pickleman said:


> cant you bend the sativa little by little with string or somthing? that way u can keep the light close as possible


no need, the current setup is perfect.



HookedOnChronic said:


> yea good idea pickle
> the grow looks awesome mammal i cant wait to try, i was wondering a little more about your thoughts on the skunk1, im trying to get a good understanding of it, did it branch out well? good flower/lead ratio? shit like that, if u dont mind
> that blue cheese is sexy how much are those seeds?


well obviously skunk #1 is a mega famous strain that most indica strains were developed from but its only really come into its own since i started flowering, i think i got a bad phenotype of it. in the month of veg it was the slowest, the shortest and the most 'leafy' so the lower growth wasnt growing at all. if you had asked me at the end of veg which of them was my least favourate the skunk wouldve won hands down.

now we're into flowering its a completely different story, its got the most buds and is growing and developing the quickest, really looking forward to the next 4 weeks as its buds grow bigger and bigger  if my space was limited i'd grow nothing but s#1

if i was going to grow just one strain out of the lot it'd be the white widow, its been nothing but a pleasure the whole time. if i had the room tho it'd be blue cheese, but it branches out like mad and takes up loads of room. and i think the blue cheese was one of the more expensive but well worth it, sometng like £6 per seed from pickandmix.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks bro!
then lets see a couple close ups of your WW


----------



## mammal (Nov 20, 2008)

i'll wait till next thursday which will be week5 when they've put some weight on.


----------



## mammal (Nov 22, 2008)

eight days ago they were



> strawberry haze: 32 inch
> alaskan ice: 30 inch
> white widow: 27 inch
> big bang: 25 inch
> ...



now they're

strawberry haze: 39 inch (7 inch growth)
alaskan ice: 43 inch (13 inch growth) 
white widow: 33 inch (6 inch growth)
big bang: 27 inch (2 inch growth)
skunk #1: 32 inch (6 inch growth)
blue cheese: 34 inch (3 inch growth)


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 23, 2008)

growing up fast mammal ! (ooo dont they grow up fast these days ) as my old mum would say., mine seem to be taking an age to start flowering,its 25 days now, but i suppose in a week or so all hell will brake loose ! lets hope so !


----------



## mammal (Nov 26, 2008)

its 5 weeks flowering tomorrow, just took a quick pic as a preview (check back tomorrow for more pics) and check back tomorrow to see how stupidly overgrown the alaskan ice has become...


----------



## mammal (Nov 27, 2008)

here goes, 5 weeks flowering with closeups of each except the alaskan ice, which as you can see from this first pic is refusing to properly bud and also refuses to stop growing!







heres the worst pic, closeup of the big bang, doesnt really show how big the main cola is getting on it:







heres the strawberryhaze which is coming along nicely, will take i would say about 2 weeks longer than the widow/skunk/cheese







heres the cheese! i think at this stage might just yield the most but we'll have to see:







next heres the skunkyskunkyskunk #1







and finally that white widow!


----------



## [email protected]$y (Nov 27, 2008)

alrite mammal, must say they r some nice lookin ladies!! +rep def! alaskan ice looks like shes a big bitch lol


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey mammal weres the update pic of the blue cheese


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 27, 2008)

looking good !


----------



## mammal (Nov 27, 2008)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> Hey mammal weres the update pic of the blue cheese


4th pic down mate


----------



## PhazeDaze (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey man, been following this journal quietly for awhile now.
I'm lovin' the progress, I've watched 'em grow up from little sprouts to 40" inch monsters!
Really anxious to see what the harvest yields. I bet your gunna have some killer bud.

Good job and good luck with the rest, bro.

.Phaze


----------



## mammal (Nov 27, 2008)

PhazeDaze said:


> Really anxious to see what the harvest yields.
> .Phaze


you an me both brother!


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

looking lovely fyfe mate keep up the good work rep+ for u lol, I got an 8th of master kush yesterday>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## pipster (Nov 28, 2008)

nirvana, very good, shpis to USA


----------



## mammal (Nov 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> looking lovely fyfe mate keep up the good work rep+ for u lol, I got an 8th of master kush yesterday>>>>>>>>>>>>>


cheers dude! enjoy the smoke you lucky swine!



pipster said:


> nirvana, very good, shpis to USA


er ok, thanks i'll keep that in mind if i ever move to the US 

anyways!

just a quick update, ive raised up the big bang on some polystyrine sheets about 5 inches higher how, its getting alot more light and should hopefully fatten up nicely, and ive topped the alaskan ice, i considered the other options and decided it just needed a little snip to stop it growing anymore, hopefully now it'll start growing some buds.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mr west*  
looking lovely fyfe mate:
wtf lol mamal even lmao>>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2008)

looks fantastic mammal ! 

u got a great collection, i am sure its keeping u motivated non stop ! 

damn, nice grow


----------



## mammal (Nov 29, 2008)

just watered with a nice fish meal/bone based organic tea, i like mixing up the nutes from organic to chemical, i know theyre getting the micronutes needed from the chems but getting the nice organic treatment from my own mixes! also propped up the ice with a bamboo cane as it was leaning towards the light a little too much.



DWR said:


> looks fantastic mammal !
> 
> u got a great collection, i am sure its keeping u motivated non stop !
> 
> damn, nice grow


thanks man, i dont think my big bang will harvest quite what yours did but it might come close, i'll be very happy with anything over 1 ounce per plant.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

someone told me that mixing synthetic and organic nutes is like pissing into the wind, the synthetic stuff will kill all the good stuff the organic stuff gives ya.


----------



## mammal (Nov 29, 2008)

that doesnt sound right at all, maybe if you actually mixed them in the same feeding, but i meant like feeding one week with chems and the next with organics etc.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree once the plants taken it up its in there, im not sure how it works tbh, it was londoner that told me wen i said i was using canna nutes and batshit.


----------



## mammal (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

nice mammallove that ani teq


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet man nice lookin plants...


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

can i have a taste?


----------



## mammal (Dec 1, 2008)

i'll just leave these here, day 39 flowering, just watered with nutes n molasses







skunk#1 (not the main cola)







big bang filling out nicely







and finally not a very clear pic of about 10 inches down the strawbery haze cola with these really big fat calyx's that are forming


----------



## PhazeDaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Hella sick man.
They're looking awesome.
Bet your excite for harvest? lol.

Which one do you think is going to be your best?


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Lookin KILLER!

Very interested in seeing how much you're able to harvest from Big Bang. I'm growing some of that myself and curious as to what it can produce.


----------



## nibo (Dec 1, 2008)

plants look great, cant wait to see your harvest. +rep


----------



## mammal (Dec 1, 2008)

eagleClaw said:


> Lookin KILLER!
> 
> Very interested in seeing how much you're able to harvest from Big Bang. I'm growing some of that myself and curious as to what it can produce.


DWR got just over 2 ounces dry off of one big bang (he posted in this thread a couple of days ago, you should be able to find the thread on his profile, called something like "aiming for the max yield")

im hoping for an ounce per plant, anything extra i'll be very happy with.


----------



## mammal (Dec 1, 2008)

what dyou recon then guys, no more pics until harvest??


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 1, 2008)

nah man keep postin away, share the beauty hahah
that skunk1 is looking sexy, hows the smell coming along?


----------



## mammal (Dec 2, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nah man keep postin away, share the beauty hahah
> that skunk1 is looking sexy, hows the smell coming along?


im using ONA blocks so i cant smell shit


----------



## mammal (Dec 4, 2008)

well its thursday so that can only mean one thing: 6 weeks flowering!

bluecheese main cola:







Big Bang (cant really get a good shot of her)







white widow:







strawberry haze, which is coming along very nicely for a haze strain!







and last but by no means least, the SKUNK #1, moved her out of the tent to photo for better colour, and to get the really close up shot...













ive got a really high res version of this shot if anyones interested


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 4, 2008)

i am interested hahaha love that plant
send it thru pm if u dont mind bro


----------



## mammal (Dec 4, 2008)

hope this isnt against the forum rules or anything...


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 4, 2008)

now that is yummy!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

strawberry haze smoking that right now what a lovely cool smoke not too heavy nice head lol the first pic bluecheese is looking like a nice yeald ..


----------



## mammal (Dec 4, 2008)

2 weeks bluecheese growth:


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

2 weeks hats off to you sir kiss-ass


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope my plants gain that much weight in 2 weeks. My Alaskan Ice which is white widow x Haze and seems to be going kind of slow. Its in my signature check it out.


----------



## gino g13 (Dec 5, 2008)

keep up the good work


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 5, 2008)

that BC progress is ridiculous mammal, you are gonna have some A+ smoke my friend
i love the shot of the SH with the AI in the background


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Dec 5, 2008)

Dam, Great grow. AND you made a GIF of the growth!. Mind blown. Keep that shit UP!


----------



## mammal (Dec 5, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> 2 weeks hats off to you sir kiss-ass


thanks 



gino g13 said:


> keep up the good work


i'll certainly try!



HookedOnChronic said:


> that BC progress is ridiculous mammal, you are gonna have some A+ smoke my friend
> i love the shot of the SH with the AI in the background


as long as disaster doesnt strike in the next couple of weeks i think i might just!



WeGotItForCheap said:


> Dam, Great grow. AND you made a GIF of the growth!. Mind blown. Keep that shit UP!


no probs, i like doing the gifs makes it easier to see the differences in growth!


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 5, 2008)

looks tasty mammal,me thinks we will both be on another planet all over xmass lol !!


----------



## mammal (Dec 5, 2008)

bazoomer said:


> looks tasty mammal,me thinks we will both be on another planet all over xmass lol !!


i damn well hope so :


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 7, 2008)

The Blue Cheese is looking good - told you it'd produce massive buds!


----------



## mammal (Dec 8, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> The Blue Cheese is looking good - told you it'd produce massive buds!


aye im not sure whats going to yield the most at this point, could be any of them. definately between the cheese/skunk/strawberry haze


----------



## laffinarab (Dec 9, 2008)

after months without the interweb i have the world at my fingertips again!a celebratory tour of rollitup brought me to your grow journal mammal, and wow! grown the big buddah cheese before now, and was great, my yeild was a bit under expected (on the white label seed co. white widow and ghs - arjans ultra haze aswell) due to a botch job on the grow room, (15 plants took up a lot of space!!) but got a 1.2m sq grow box for the last week of the haze flowering. got me 5 GHS white widow just 2 weeks from sprout, so going to get a journal started. was wondering are your White Widow Greenhouse Seeds version? found the White Label Seeds to be quite leggy and a couple had poor yeild, getting less than an ounce dried. there was however a couple of stonkers which influenced my decision on this grow were everything id hoped for and more! interested in the alaskan ice, but the low price had me thinking things sounded too good to be true, and maybe your experiences confirm these suspicions? keep it up, will have pics of my grows soon
xx


----------



## mammal (Dec 9, 2008)

laffinarab said:


> after months without the interweb i have the world at my fingertips again!a celebratory tour of rollitup brought me to your grow journal mammal, and wow! grown the big buddah cheese before now, and was great, my yeild was a bit under expected (on the white label seed co. white widow and ghs - arjans ultra haze aswell) due to a botch job on the grow room, (15 plants took up a lot of space!!) but got a 1.2m sq grow box for the last week of the haze flowering. got me 5 GHS white widow just 2 weeks from sprout, so going to get a journal started. was wondering are your White Widow Greenhouse Seeds version? found the White Label Seeds to be quite leggy and a couple had poor yeild, getting less than an ounce dried. there was however a couple of stonkers which influenced my decision on this grow were everything id hoped for and more! interested in the alaskan ice, but the low price had me thinking things sounded too good to be true, and maybe your experiences confirm these suspicions? keep it up, will have pics of my grows soon
> xx


yea my white widow are greenhouse, no complaints there! and yea the alaskan ice was a big disapointment!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 9, 2008)

My Alaskan Ice isnt a disapointment. Check out my signature. 5th week on Alaskan Ice Flowering.


----------



## mammal (Dec 9, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> My Alaskan Ice isnt a disapointment. Check out my signature. 5th week on Alaskan Ice Flowering.


thats the most disapointing thing of all, most quality seedbanks you get the same high quality plant each time with each seeds, not the greenhouse seeds lottery!

nice grow tho my friend, +rep


----------



## mammal (Dec 9, 2008)

what the hell, heres a little preview of thursdays (week 7) update. first of all a mutant leaf on the skunk #1 that has a bud on it! ive seen them in pics before never thought i'd have them myself tho 







and heres the main cola on the strawberry haze, ignore the dirty polestyrine and the CFL for lighting reasons, and haze apon the gorgeous bud


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice looking bud! And that mutant leaf is awesome


----------



## mammal (Dec 11, 2008)

week 7 has arrived, time for a big update. took these photos with the HPS off so the colour is a little bit better on these...







strawberry haze:












skunk #1












white widow












blue cheese












big bang












and last and least... the alaskan ice


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 11, 2008)

man, that blue cheese is looking fantastic! would love to hear how it tastes once you try it out. good luck! +rep


----------



## mammal (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks man, yea the cheese is a nice grower, this is 3 weeks growth (pics taken at weeks 4, 5, 6 ,7 of flower)


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

mammal said:


> what the hell, heres a little preview of thursdays (week 7) update. first of all a mutant leaf on the skunk #1 that has a bud on it! ive seen them in pics before never thought i'd have them myself tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn couldnt rep u for these dude but hey fukin ell NICEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Dec 11, 2008)

Sick buds. That WW looks FAT. Happy smokins


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 11, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm tasty m8......very tasty,im'e wrecked just looking at em ! lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Dec 11, 2008)

How many weeks you gonna let your AI go? It supposed to only be 9 weeks but mine is really slow flowering like yours. Smells SOOO GOOD though.


----------



## mammal (Dec 12, 2008)

Gmoney17FL said:


> How many weeks you gonna let your AI go? It supposed to only be 9 weeks but mine is really slow flowering like yours. Smells SOOO GOOD though.


god knows how long it'll take, looks like another 8 weeks at least.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 12, 2008)

looking awesome i cant wait to try skunk#1
skunk or BC looks like the high yeilder so far


----------



## greenbehemoth (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi mammal, sorry I haven't been around for a while. Your grow is awesome mate, those are some gorgeous buds you have there. You're doing a great job  Will try to keep in touch as I can't wait to see you reap the rewards. Catch you later ...


----------



## mary.chiva (Dec 13, 2008)

You convinced me to grow bluecheese, period. Bluecheese and skunk #1 to commence on my next grow!


----------



## mammal (Dec 13, 2008)

mary.chiva said:


> You convinced me to grow bluecheese, period. Bluecheese and skunk #1 to commence on my next grow!


good choice! make sure its big bhudda blue cheese, i hear some people having problems with barneys


----------



## mammal (Dec 13, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi mammal, sorry I haven't been around for a while. Your grow is awesome mate, those are some gorgeous buds you have there. You're doing a great job  Will try to keep in touch as I can't wait to see you reap the rewards. Catch you later ...



eyyyy greeny, thanks for the kind words, cant wait to harvest them! make sure you swing by in the new year so you can see the full harvest and smoke report!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Dec 13, 2008)

I definitely will mammal - that's some of the nicest looking bud I've seen in a while, so I wanna full report when the time comes


----------



## mammal (Dec 15, 2008)

mammal said:


> just putting this in this in here so i dont forget:
> 
> FLOWERING TIMES:
> 
> ...


just movin this forward so i dont forget the official 'guidelines'

week 8 is this thursday.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 15, 2008)

mammal said:


> good choice! make sure its big bhudda blue cheese, i hear some people having problems with barneys


 
First man, nice grow - mad props n +rep for sure 

2nd, - i heard the same thing about Barney's Blue Cheese. The Big Buddha is definitely the way to go, although my only gripe with Buddhas bluecheese is that his seeds werent stabalized very well, or at least in the pack that i got. I originally did a run of 4, but i had problems with 2 of them i wont go into that, just dumb newb mistakes on my part, lol. The other two though, theyre awesome, one is nice n thick n bushy, really overpowering smell, and at the end of wk 3 of flower shes really starting to take nice form with her buds. I topped twice, and she has nice thickening nugs everywhere. But the other BC im growin, it almost looks like its a sativa dom plant right now. she has two MASSIVE tall branches that make her about 4'3" with the growbag, n shes just reachin for the sky no matter how close i put the 600w to her. She stopped stretching thank god, lol, but now she just seems a lot more slow going than her sister. Other than that, as far as quality and ease to grow her out, i got no complaints whatsoever man. Did you have any trouble along the way?? i didnt read your whole journal yet, but im gonna skim over it all in a minute here.

anyways like i said man, mad props, keep up the good work man 

-K1.


----------



## mammal (Dec 17, 2008)

heres a preview of tomorrows WEEK EIGHT update entitled 'extreme close-up, woaaaah!'


----------



## gino g13 (Dec 17, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> First man, nice grow - mad props n +rep for sure
> 
> 2nd, - i heard the same thing about Barney's Blue Cheese. The Big Buddha is definitely the way to go, although my only gripe with Buddhas bluecheese is that his seeds werent stabalized very well, or at least in the pack that i got. I originally did a run of 4, but i had problems with 2 of them i wont go into that, just dumb newb mistakes on my part, lol. The other two though, theyre awesome, one is nice n thick n bushy, really overpowering smell, and at the end of wk 3 of flower shes really starting to take nice form with her buds. I topped twice, and she has nice thickening nugs everywhere. But the other BC im growin, it almost looks like its a sativa dom plant right now. she has two MASSIVE tall branches that make her about 4'3" with the growbag, n shes just reachin for the sky no matter how close i put the 600w to her. She stopped stretching thank god, lol, but now she just seems a lot more slow going than her sister. Other than that, as far as quality and ease to grow her out, i got no complaints whatsoever man. Did you have any trouble along the way?? i didnt read your whole journal yet, but im gonna skim over it all in a minute here.
> 
> ...


I havent flowered yet but my bbbc looks so uniform from seed they could be clones i have 5 fems. only 1 is taller but only by 3 or 4 inches but its still seems to be the same pheno but I just see it as the perfect mother plant because its height and bushyness seems to be because it did the best and responds the best to nutrients. but like i said they are all healthy and seem to be clones although they were grown from seed. I dont know how barneys is but big buddha is where its at


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2008)

mammal said:


> heres a preview of tomorrows WEEK EIGHT update entitled 'extreme close-up, woaaaah!'


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow dude, tha is extream ly crystaly lol


----------



## mammal (Dec 17, 2008)

week EIGHT has arrived, pistels are turning brown all over the place, very close to harvest now.

strawberry haze












skunk #1












white widow












blue cheese












big bang






couldnt get any decent macro shots of the big bang.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 18, 2008)

my mouth is watering...great stuff! can't wait to see how the harvest goes.


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bluecheese looks BOMB


----------



## mammal (Dec 19, 2008)

eagleClaw said:


> my mouth is watering...great stuff! can't wait to see how the harvest goes.


my mouth waters every time i see em, simply cant wait!



WeGotItForCheap said:


> Bluecheese looks BOMB


thanks man, its surprised even me


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2008)

fucking ace mate, well done, skulks off to a dark corner and quietly weeps,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DWR (Dec 20, 2008)

Scheissssssssssssseeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow u blew my mind :d skunk looks so fucking dank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* edit * oh i didnt see big bang !!!!!! looks better than mine did  Hope i get it right with the clones this time


----------



## mammal (Dec 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> fucking ace mate, well done, skulks off to a dark corner and quietly weeps,,,,,,,,,,,,


thanks mate



DWR said:


> Scheissssssssssssseeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow u blew my mind :d skunk looks so fucking dank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> * edit * oh i didnt see big bang !!!!!! looks better than mine did  Hope i get it right with the clones this time


haha no chance! the main cola on the big bang is nice, but the side growth on mine is rubbish, they were too short and were overshadowed by their nieghbours the skunk and the bluecheese (which side growth is fantastic)

edit: on the plus side, i think im gonna get loads of high quality popcorn for the hash making!

make sure you check back for the harvest thread so you can get a good look at the REAL shape of the plants


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

Well ive been looking around at alaskan ice threads and really for the strongest strain ever it is pretty disappointing. But other then the alaskan ice your other ones are pretty Bomb


----------



## mammal (Dec 21, 2008)

Brenton said:


> Well ive been looking around at alaskan ice threads and really for the strongest strain ever it is pretty disappointing. But other then the alaskan ice your other ones are pretty Bomb


allegedly the strongest strain, frankly im pretty sure they pull these thc percentages directly from their arses.

give me big easy to grow dank buds any day over hype! live and learn!


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea pretty much i had ordered a Wild Thailand from WoS with a alleged 22% THC or something and 100% Sativa. First it wasn't no Wild Thai second it wasn't even close to 100% Sativa. it was really some skunk hybrid.


----------



## closetglow (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you take any clones from you Alaskan Ice? Im planing on getting some seed and want to start a perpetual harvest with them so i need them to be easy cloners. 
CG


----------



## mammal (Dec 21, 2008)

closetglow said:


> Did you take any clones from you Alaskan Ice? Im planing on getting some seed and want to start a perpetual harvest with them so i need them to be easy cloners.
> CG


nah i didnt clone.


----------



## hijinx (Dec 21, 2008)

subscribed, excited about some harvest pics


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Dec 21, 2008)

When I thought I'd learned most of what one can learn, aside from experience, you're grow proved to me else-wise. Congratulations man, just, awesome! Take a kill hit of that SH for me man, in leu of my fallen females. Merry Christmas mammal, be thankful.


----------



## heftamga (Dec 21, 2008)

*nice  buds you got there +rep for the journal, enjoyed the pix
*


----------



## mammal (Dec 21, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> When I thought I'd learned most of what one can learn, aside from experience, you're grow proved to me else-wise. Congratulations man, just, awesome! Take a kill hit of that SH for me man, in leu of my fallen females. Merry Christmas mammal, be thankful.


nebu! what happened to your grow man i was looking forward to it!?


----------



## DWR (Dec 21, 2008)

mammal said:


> thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They seem to not have any problems developing little buds, and tbh. with you there all about 0.5 gs..... or half a smoke.. wich is nice... cuz i had like 80 popcorn buds......  was like 20gs...... just popcorn... 


I am gona make some OIL and give it to a woman that has tumors, she lives next to me..... she aint knowing i grow... i told her maybe that marijuana would do it for her.. she said she allready smoked it, made her feel ill..

I thought, ok darling.. i'll make u some oil for your tumors...


----------



## mammal (Dec 22, 2008)

just a quick little update, ive got about 95% cloudy trichs on them all (not the alaskan ice obviously) and none amber yet, i _could_ harvest 3 of them right now, but i shant. this is killing me!



DWR said:


> They seem to not have any problems developing little buds, and tbh. with you there all about 0.5 gs..... or half a smoke.. wich is nice... cuz i had like 80 popcorn buds......  was like 20gs...... just popcorn...
> 
> 
> I am gona make some OIL and give it to a woman that has tumors, she lives next to me..... she aint knowing i grow... i told her maybe that marijuana would do it for her.. she said she allready smoked it, made her feel ill..
> ...


nice one DWR, youre a true gent!


----------



## mammal (Dec 22, 2008)

watered this morning, hopefully for the last time for the skunk #1 and the big bang! i'll probably harvest the cheese/widow/strawberry a week later (in the very early new year)

god knows when i'll harvest the alaskan ice


----------



## DWR (Dec 22, 2008)

mammal said:


> just a quick little update, ive got about 95% cloudy trichs on them all (not the alaskan ice obviously) and none amber yet, i _could_ harvest 3 of them right now, but i shant. this is killing me!



Waiting pays off in so many diffrent ways..... this is exactly why waiting pays off in this hobby  

Have u got any weed to last you till harvest and first few buds are ready to smoke test ... ?


----------



## mammal (Dec 24, 2008)

another quick update, tomorrow is week 9, still some ways to go, a week bare minimum i think. mostly cloudy trichs still havnt seen any amber.

heres a good photo i took of the 2 buds below the main cola on the white widow







main cola on the skunk, as you can see 90% of the pistols are still white on the main cola (same on the white widow)







merry christmas everyone!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 24, 2008)

merry christmas to you to mammal
the buds are looking fantastic


----------



## GSTATUS (Dec 24, 2008)

looks tasty


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Dec 24, 2008)

mammal said:


> nebu! what happened to your grow man i was looking forward to it!?


Silvertipped let them die. He's a lazy kid, and Bog knows laziness does not produce buds. When I have my own location, things shall be different. Thanks for the support though man, sorry to let you down.


----------



## DWR (Dec 24, 2008)

looks amazing ! 

amazing..... amazing !!!!!! i am buying skunk seeds, could u please give me a link where u got them from, amazing.... that bud, is gona be so bloody tasty... its like, the stuff u dream of growing !


----------



## mammal (Dec 25, 2008)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Silvertipped let them die. He's a lazy kid, and Bog knows laziness does not produce buds. When I have my own location, things shall be different. Thanks for the support though man, sorry to let you down.


man that sucks  best of luck for the future!



DWR said:


> looks amazing !
> 
> amazing..... amazing !!!!!! i am buying skunk seeds, could u please give me a link where u got them from, amazing.... that bud, is gona be so bloody tasty... its like, the stuff u dream of growing !


looks like somebodies high   

got the skunk seed from pickandmix, sensi seeds http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/sensi-skunk-1


----------



## DaddieC420 (Dec 25, 2008)

what is the cup of liquid you have there next to your plant?


----------



## mammal (Dec 25, 2008)

DaddieC420 said:


> what is the cup of liquid you have there next to your plant?


youre gonna have to point me in the direction of whatever pic youre talking about. it'll be water tho.


----------



## mammal (Dec 25, 2008)

couple of pics i took yesterday that were better than i thought so i'll upload em, first the blue cheese, 9 weeks today.







and the humpback strawberry haze


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2008)

nice lookin buds dude


----------



## DWR (Dec 25, 2008)

mammal said:


> man that sucks  best of luck for the future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 cheers sensi it is 

* edit * oh and lovely pictures !


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking awesome mammal! Worth getting the fem seeds, eh?!


----------



## mary.chiva (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey mammal, I was just looking at your other grow too. My current grow 'had' aurora's. Out of the 3 aurora's I was growing, all 3 ended up being males. I also had slight germination problems. Out of 5 seeds, 3 of them actually germed. I have a few grow friends on RIU growing AI's right now. I'm curious to see how their male to female ratio is. I have more aurora seeds to plant one of these grows too.

Man this current grow is rockin'! Like I said before, I'm really diggin' the bluecheese...one of these days I'm going to get to a bluecheese, skunk #1, and amnesia haze grow (some sort of haze, amnesia is excellent). Probably next fall. It's funny to me that your grow has all 3 of these strains, well, not amnesia, but a haze variety nonetheless.

What do you think of the strawberry haze? Have you harvested any of her yet?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mammal (Dec 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> nice lookin buds dude


cheers westy, hopefully come harvest they'll be dank as fuck.



DWR said:


> cheers sensi it is
> 
> * edit * oh and lovely pictures !


thanks dude, i would recommend skunk #1 to anyone.



VCSDave said:


> Looking awesome mammal! Worth getting the fem seeds, eh?!


fuckin a! not a single sign of a hermie yet either, ive got no idea why fem seeds get such a bad rep sometimes.



mary.chiva said:


> Hey mammal, I was just looking at your other grow too. My current grow 'had' aurora's. Out of the 3 aurora's I was growing, all 3 ended up being males. I also had slight germination problems. Out of 5 seeds, 3 of them actually germed. I have a few grow friends on RIU growing AI's right now. I'm curious to see how their male to female ratio is. I have more aurora seeds to plant one of these grows too.
> 
> Man this current grow is rockin'! Like I said before, I'm really diggin' the bluecheese...one of these days I'm going to get to a bluecheese, skunk #1, and amnesia haze grow (some sort of haze, amnesia is excellent). Probably next fall. It's funny to me that your grow has all 3 of these strains, well, not amnesia, but a haze variety nonetheless.
> 
> ...


best of luck man, im sure AI fems to exist out there somewhere! 

i havnt harvested anything yet, i did take a little sample bud from the big bang about a week ago, wasnt anywhere near ready and tasted horrible so im not gonna waste my buds anymore till a proper harvest has been done! it did get me completely fucked tho.

i think ive been very lucky with my strawberry haze that its quite a short plant really, most ive seen are really tall and lanky, very easy to grow tho. same with the bluecheese.


----------



## compqt (Dec 27, 2008)

Mammal,

Just read your whole grow, nice job. Good luck the rest of the way. Looking forward to the final results


----------



## Brenton (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn that bud is loooking nice. Hows the alaskan ice doing?


----------



## mammal (Dec 27, 2008)

Brenton said:


> Damn that bud is loooking nice. Hows the alaskan ice doing?


got lots of small whispey buds all over and some trichs are just starting to pop up on the leaves nearest the bud. still at least 7/8 weeks left.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Dec 27, 2008)

love the high def shots....they look very healthy !!!


----------



## mammal (Dec 28, 2008)

random day 66 flowering update, took some closeup pics cos i was bored. still waiting with baited breath for my first amber trichs...






















and some not so close shots

one of the cute bluecheese side colas







and the fucking sexy bluecheese main cola







big bang main cola







and heres a plant ive not been showing much, the alaskan ice's 3 colas above where i topped her a while back.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 28, 2008)

that's some nice bud porn. nice work!


----------



## Brenton (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn that blue cheese looks hella good. i was thinking of buying some blue cheese beans here soon.


----------



## elitesrule (Dec 28, 2008)

nice grow man just read your grow shame bout A I i am growing 4 in a tent with 600watt hps in nft using advanced nutes sensi 2 part mine have had a very hard start also only 30 days of veg 14 of them were brutal i just started my 5th week of flower and have a 28" high 2 and a half foot wide and 3 foot long jungle which one was topped after 1 week and the others were topped aafter 3 which seemed to start the pre flower thing going 

just real intrested about Alaskan Ice cos GSC figures may have been written after they had a bowl or 5 of big bag


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

good work  looks amazing, huge bloody colla man, huge....  fat...... bet its dense ! omg !!!!!!!!!! 

lovely juvely


----------



## mammal (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks dankstar!

watered them yesterday with a very light banana based organic nute mix just for a little boost seeing as ive been flushing for 3 weeks now and they were starting to suffer a bit for it. just checked how and theres new bud growth all over the place! dunno if this is gonna set me back at all but im not complaining!

just gonna ask a quick question here but i'll make another thread for it as well incase not many people see it here. i think my plants are fairly close to harvest (going into week 10 flowering on thursday) but there are still alot of white hairs going on. all the lower buds are 90% orange hairs but the main cola highest buds are like 15% orange at most. during drying and curing will these white hairs turn orange? all the dankest buds ive smoked have been covered in orange hairs, and i want em!


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

mammal said:


> thanks dankstar!
> 
> watered them yesterday with a very light banana based organic nute mix just for a little boost seeing as ive been flushing for 3 weeks now and they were starting to suffer a bit for it. just checked how and theres new bud growth all over the place! dunno if this is gonna set me back at all but im not complaining!
> 
> just gonna ask a quick question here but i'll make another thread for it as well incase not many people see it here. i think my plants are fairly close to harvest (going into week 10 flowering on thursday) but there are still alot of white hairs going on. all the lower buds are 90% orange hairs but the main cola highest buds are like 15% orange at most. during drying and curing will these white hairs turn orange? all the dankest buds ive smoked have been covered in orange hairs, and i want em!




yup they turn orangy... brownisch.....  

look - these are not the best plants, but hope thats what u mean, all trichomes turn orangy after harvest.... i think so... atleast with me they all do, but u can get orange trichomes ?

take a look















a little bud from that plant up there, no hair were even brown :O just cloudy trichomes..


----------



## mammal (Dec 30, 2008)

DWR said:


> yup they turn orangy... brownisch.....
> 
> look - these are not the best plants, but hope thats what u mean, all trichomes turn orangy after harvest.... i think so... atleast with me they all do, but u can get orange trichomes ?
> 
> ...


mate that was the perfect answer just what i was looking for! if it lets me PLUS REP FOR YOU!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 30, 2008)

nice lookin buds mammal hope my blue cheese comes out like that what seed bank did ya get them from?mine are big buddha 3 weeks old njoy smokin them peace.


----------



## mammal (Dec 30, 2008)

rasclot said:


> nice lookin buds mammal hope my blue cheese comes out like that what seed bank did ya get them from?mine are big buddha 3 weeks old njoy smokin them peace.


aye mine were big buddha too, purchased from pickandmixseeds.co.uk

ive heard bad things about the barneys blue cheese, glad i chose the big buddha!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi mammal, just popping in to see - that Blue Cheese is awesome man. Any day now  Good Luck!!!


----------



## mammal (Jan 1, 2009)

this time there WAS buds 

just done a partial harvest of the blue cheese, ive left the main cola and the biggest side cola still on the plant but harvested everything else. i think the blue cheese is going to yeild the most going by these!







penny coin wedged in the bud for size comparison







and heres the start of my trim collection for the hash making!







i'll create a harvest thread once all the others have been harvested, so check back here over the next couple of weeks for the rest.


----------



## seymourxxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya Mammal,

I just read through your journal - was interested because I just picked up some Strawberry Haze seeds and wanted to see what I can expect. I'm hoping you'll post a smoke report once all is dried and cured. 

Your stuff looks Beee-utiful. Good freakin' job and congrats on the start of a successful harvest! I look forward to seeing the rest of that lovely buddage trimmed up. May you new year be safe and happy.


----------



## DWR (Jan 1, 2009)

looking good, overall very big buds.... great stuff !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammal (Jan 1, 2009)

ive just done the same with the skunk #1, cut all the side colas and left the main. the yield will be much less for this one, the bud is far leafier.

on the plus side i got tons of trim from this harvest cos there was loads and loads of trich laden popcorn and leaf, so less bud but more hash in the end.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Jan 1, 2009)

That BlueCheese is beautiful man. I got two BC plants that are in week 6 of flower right now, just continuing to pack on the weight. Thanks for showing some end product pics of the BC right before harvest man, those are fucking beautiful. Well grown crop my friend  

When your girls were in week 6, were they even half as fat as they are now? im about to read through your journal to find it, i guess i was just thinkin out loud, lol. Mine are pretty bulky at the moment, but to see yours and what they ended up lookin like gets me really excited to see what the next 4 weeks are gonna do!!

+rep man, ill hook it up as soon as im done checkin out your journal bro


----------



## mammal (Jan 1, 2009)

ok so ive gone a bit harvest mad and harvested the side colas of the white widow now as well.

in this pic seperated by the white labels on the wire is the (closest to cam) blue cheese, then skunk #1 then at the end the white widow.







and heres a meager harvest from the white widow side colas







but once again i got a load of trim and popcorn from it, and the trimmed leaves from around the bud were covered in trichs so im feeling alot better about the upcoming hash making.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2009)

supurb mate im drolling, i jus found a couple of nice cured buds of my ww and they was really nice lol
puff puff passs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## seymourxxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Mammal,

Looking good man! I got two quick questions for you:

1) What badness have you heard about Barney's BC? I just acquired a few of those seeds, and want to know if they're worth putting in the ground.
2) For us poor Yanks who don't get out much - how big is that UK penny you have in your pic? I have some old pre-decimal pennies my granddad brought back from the war that are kinda huge, but I suspect the modern ones are more reasonably sized. Just like to know what I'm looking at.

Thanks!


----------



## mammal (Jan 1, 2009)

seymourxxx said:


> Hi Mammal,
> 
> Looking good man! I got two quick questions for you:
> 
> ...


just heard most people say its unreliable compaired to big buddha, i cant personally badmouth it cos ive never grown it, but ive got lots of good things to say about big buddhas 

and a penny is about the size of your thumbnail unless youve got freakish massive or tiny thumbnails


----------



## Brenton (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice, see ur trimming box get fuller and fuller. BUUUDDDDSSS


----------



## dsn (Jan 1, 2009)

Great job, Mammal. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 2, 2009)

nice harvest happy smoking


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations mammal, this time there were indeed buds  Well done, the buds look awesome especially the Blue Cheese which looks good enough to eat LOL. Can't wait to hear how she smokes. Good job again mammal - and all the very best to enjoy your harvest  And a Happy New Year to you and all!!!


----------



## closetglow (Jan 2, 2009)

Good work mammal. What ever happened to the Alaskan Ice? How smelly was the blue chesse wile growing and flowering?


----------



## mammal (Jan 3, 2009)

right, i decided to harvest all of em today (except for the alaskan ice which is still there flowering away for about another month!)

here goes! sorry about the poor quality pics, my camera doesnt seem to like the lighting up there.

Blue Cheese (99% sure this is going to be the biggest yielder with the strawberry haze a close second)











Skunk #1











White Widow











Big Bang. ALL of the side colas on this one were rubbish and leafy, no real 'bud' at all, so it all got cut up and put with the hash trim. nice big main cola tho.






Strawberry Haze











Main Cola Comparison (with CD case in shot for size reference)


----------



## seymourxxx (Jan 3, 2009)

Woot! Oh that looks tasty. Good work mammal. I'll love to hear how they smoke.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 3, 2009)

looks awesome mammal congrats on the harvest


----------



## Brenton (Jan 3, 2009)

So have u found at the dry weight for everything but the alaskan? that shit looks bomb.


----------



## mammal (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks guys



Brenton said:


> So have u found at the dry weight for everything but the alaskan? that shit looks bomb.


i think its gonna be at least 2 weeks before i can get dry weight numbers. theres decent airflow up there but its freeeeezing cold, so it'll be a while.


----------



## acederrytiler (Jan 3, 2009)

just read your journal very inspiring from what i can gather they were flowering for 3 months is this correct ?


----------



## mammal (Jan 4, 2009)

acederrytiler said:


> just read your journal very inspiring from what i can gather they were flowering for 3 months is this correct ?


72 days which is 10 weeks 2 days.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice fuckin' growing Mammal !! I bought some BB Blue Cheese 3 weeks ago, so I'm very pleased as to what to expect from them. Mine are all feminized too.

If you don't mind:

What size are your containers? I'll be doing 3 gallon grow bags.
How long did you veg?
How tall was she when you harvested?
Is she a picker eater?

I appreciate your input!!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

One more thing......what grow tent did you buy (size too)? You had pretty good room in there for 6 ladies!!


----------



## mammal (Jan 5, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> Nice fuckin' growing Mammal !! I bought some BB Blue Cheese 3 weeks ago, so I'm very pleased as to what to expect from them. Mine are all feminized too.
> 
> If you don't mind:
> 
> ...


no probs man, damn good choice the blue cheese!

3.7 litre bags (probably used about 3 litres of em tho)
vegged for 27 days
she was about 3.5 foot maybe? didnt measure to be honest.
im not sure what you mean by 'picker eater' sorry 

got a brandless tent off ebay which is 1m x 1m x 2m, £75 including postage


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

LMAO......my bad! I meant "picky eater".

That's a pretty good size plant for a 1 gallon (3.7L = 0.977 gallons) grow bag! The 27 days of veg had to help with that.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't wait to hear the dry weight from the Blue Cheese!


----------



## mammal (Jan 5, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> LMAO......my bad! I meant "picky eater".
> 
> That's a pretty good size plant for a 1 gallon (3.7L = 0.977 gallons) grow bag! The 27 days of veg had to help with that.


sorry i meant 3.7 gallons. and no she wasnt a picky eater at all.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL......no probs man! I guess the rule of 1 gallon per foot of plant holds true.


----------



## mammal (Jan 6, 2009)

couple of you have asked about the alaskan ice, this is what it currently looks like after some heavy handing training from me to maximise the light use:







dont let that pic fool you, there is litterally zero bud in those 'colas' its all the fluffiest leafy sativa bud youve seen in your life, not got high hopes for this one at all, it'll probably ALL get hashed, as it has at least some trichromes on the leaves. its a lovely smelling plant tho, really spicey smell. we'll have to wait and see tho.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 6, 2009)

hey mammal, congrats on the harvest looks tasty
and i can see what u mean on the AI, strainy buds
are the nugs smokable yet?


----------



## mammal (Jan 6, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hey mammal, congrats on the harvest looks tasty
> and i can see what u mean on the AI, strainy buds
> are the nugs smokable yet?


nah its bloody cold where they're drying so im thinking its gonna be at least 2 weeks!

i smoked the fingerhash tho, got me absolutely fucked.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 7, 2009)

well done mammal, my grow has gon mental,buds everywhere !!! will post pics over weekend.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

mammal said:


> right, i decided to harvest all of em today (except for the alaskan ice which is still there flowering away for about another month!)
> 
> here goes! sorry about the poor quality pics, my camera doesnt seem to like the lighting up there.
> 
> ...



Dunno how i missed this mate very nice looking haul mate, well impressed


----------



## mammal (Jan 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dunno how i missed this mate very nice looking haul mate, well impressed


cheers westy, been drying 6 days and i'd say they were about half way dry, probably jar the suckers next saturday.

ive now put the trim in the freezer and a load of ice ready to make some hash this weekend!


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

aint u ever fancied try ur hand at honey oil? Ive done it a few times and its quicker and not quite as hard work or messy as bubble hash.


----------



## mammal (Jan 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> aint u ever fancied try ur hand at honey oil? Ive done it a few times and its quicker and not quite as hard work or messy as bubble hash.


nah man this is my first try and ive never even seen hash oil before let alone smoked it!


----------



## [email protected]$y (Jan 9, 2009)

hash oil is the dogs nuts!! ive only tried it once and i was in college at the time probs bout 3years ago! the high was out of this world!! hit such a laugh fit!!


----------



## mammal (Jan 10, 2009)

just spent the last 2 ana half hours doing the first stage of gumby hash, im fucking knackered now. letting the buckets rest overnight now in time for the siphoning tomorrow morning.


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 10, 2009)

nice grow!


----------



## stoverdro (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn i just read this whole grow and it was awesome. Great read. Im looking forward to seeing the weights. Sucks its cold and its gonna take a while. That alaskan ice i was very curious about it and i almost bought 10 seeds and now im glad i didnt. Def looks more of an outdoor plant. I bet its gonna fill up with some crazy buds when its done.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected]$y said:


> hash oil is the dogs nuts!! ive only tried it once and i was in college at the time probs bout 3years ago! the high was out of this world!! hit such a laugh fit!!


i get some a1 oil, £20 a gram, make 7 cookies out of it, 1 a day (usually gone by thursday !! stoned to fook !! dont smoke so allways eat, only prob is ime now nearlly 62 stone due to the exeptional muncheis i get !!!lol


----------



## mammal (Jan 11, 2009)

hash making has gone fairly well, its come out alot greener than i wouldve liked but thats what you get for smashing the shit out of the trim with a powerdrill with a paintmixer attached. once its fully dried i'll post pics etc.


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

nice one mate lol, my only atept at hash making looked green too, heres a pic of it and some soap bare for comparesen lol


----------



## mammal (Jan 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> nice one mate lol, my only atept at hash making looked green too, heres a pic of it and some soap bare for comparesen lol


nice one! how did you compress into hash once you had the dried extract? just by hand?


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah i did squished it with my fingers till it was kinda hard and squer ish and left it to dry for 12 hrs lol, or longer dipends how gagging for a smoke u r init lol.
nb i did it while it was still wetish


----------



## mammal (Jan 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah i did squished it with my fingers till it was kinda hard and squer ish and left it to dry for 12 hrs lol, or longer dipends how gagging for a smoke u r init lol.
> nb i did it while it was still wetish


ive just spooned out the 'gloop' onto cardboard so it should be nicely ready to hand roll tomorrow or maybe later this evening.


----------



## mammal (Jan 11, 2009)

just finished the hash, got 9 grams (3rd of an ounce) which tbh wasnt worth the effort, but its better than nothing.


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

how much trim did u use? They say its good to get 10%


----------



## mammal (Jan 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> how much trim did u use? They say its good to get 10%


didnt wiegh it, probably less than 10% tho, hard to say really.


----------



## mammal (Jan 12, 2009)

well i may not have got loads of it but fuck me was it strong! had a tiny joint and got completely bollocked off the hash!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 12, 2009)

mammal said:


> well i may not have got loads of it but fuck me was it strong! had a tiny joint and got completely bollocked off the hash!


 how did ya make ur hash bruv?


----------



## mammal (Jan 12, 2009)

rasclot said:


> how did ya make ur hash bruv?



search youtube for 'gumby hash'


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

mammal said:


> well i may not have got loads of it but fuck me was it strong! had a tiny joint and got completely bollocked off the hash!


Kicks asss dunt it mate lol.. nice lol rep+ for getting bollocked lol


----------



## mammal (Jan 13, 2009)

HARVEST THREAD!


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2009)

mammal said:


> HARVEST THREAD!


 Fucking eh man what a harvest bet ya well happy int yakiss-ass


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2009)

how tall was ur bc when u put it into flowerin?


----------



## mammal (Jan 14, 2009)

rasclot said:


> how tall was ur bc when u put it into flowerin?


about a foot tall? looked like this (blue cheese is the middle of the top row)


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2009)

mammal said:


> about a foot tall? looked like this (blue cheese is the middle of the top row)


 and how tall did it end up wen u chopped her down?


----------



## mammal (Jan 14, 2009)

rasclot said:


> and how tall did it end up wen u chopped her down?


between 3 and 4 foot


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2009)

mammal said:


> between 3 and 4 foot


 hopefully mine will grow as good as urs fair play!!


----------



## canibus447 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice grow man!!, Really entertaining!

hows ur alaskan ice coming along, how many weeks is it into flowering?

Congrats on ur grow, ! Looks really fun to smoke!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jan 26, 2009)

Total dry-weight soon?


----------



## DWR (Jan 26, 2009)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Total dry-weight soon?


https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/150358-5-plant-harvest.html


----------



## dsn (Jan 27, 2009)

How is Your Alaskan ice feeling?


----------



## kinghash (Jan 27, 2009)

any pics of hash?


----------



## mammal (Jan 27, 2009)

dsn said:


> How is Your Alaskan ice feeling?


not bad, still got some weeks left tho, has fattened up quite a bit



kinghash said:


> any pics of hash?


nah it was smoked fairly fast, wasnt anything amazing to look at.


----------



## mammal (Jan 28, 2009)

ive given samples to a stoner friend of mine who smokes far more than me so hes a much better judge, heres his smoke report of the haze and cheese, more to follow soon.

_strawberry haze:

smell - first thing you notice about the haze is the distinctive sweet smell, very nice. one of those where you could just sit and smell the buds for ages

high - Very heady, chatty and "high" feeling, totally mobile/in control as well, good for a social smoke, a very good "pass it round" joint id say. doesnt make you sleepy and i got very little in the way of blood sugar loss. little to no body stone i found so perfect for wake and bake

smoke - Cant complain, probably the nicest of the 5, almost fruity, again like the smell very distinctive, grinds up very nice so didnt have to keep relighting

---------------------

Blue Cheese:

Smell - Horrible and Beautiful, stinks to high heavens not PARTICULARLY pleasant but not unpleasant

High - Heady/High but with a little less social feeling more spacey, medicinal around the face, still functional but not as much as the haze, seems to turn into quite a nice little body stone after about half an hour

Notably sticky as christ, awesome, more of a pipe smoke than a joint smoke tho cost it doesnt burn well (this may change as it dries out a bit more)_


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 28, 2009)

_strawberry haze:_

_smell - first thing you notice about the haze is the distinctive sweet smell, very nice. one of those where you could just sit and smell the buds for ages_

_high - Very heady, chatty and "high" feeling, totally mobile/in control as well, good for a social smoke, a very good "pass it round" joint id say. doesnt make you sleepy and i got very little in the way of blood sugar loss. little to no body stone i found so perfect for wake and bake_

_smoke - Cant complain, probably the nicest of the 5, almost fruity, again like the smell very distinctive, grinds up very nice so didnt have to keep relighting_


I second that! Gets your brain clicking


----------



## mammal (Jan 29, 2009)

heres the rest of the smoke report:


Skunk No 1

Smell - Quite light, pleasant, "Reefury", when its burning its not the strongest of reefur smells, making it probably perfect for smoking it in public

High - I still dont know, its GOOD dont get me wrong, i just dont think its as nice as the other 4 plants, i think its too much of a "jack of all trades" but not as GOOD a jack of all trades as the widow. its more a bodystone than a head, very "space out" but doesnt seem to last very long on me anyway

Smoke - nice, but not the nicest, probably the harshest smoke out of the 5, will probably only get worse as it gets drier

I know it looks like ive dissed this plant, this isnt the case, its just my least favorite, i think the best uses for the smoke on this is, if you just fancy a quick puff at work or want a wee quick spliff before you go to bed or something like that


Also tried mixing this with the haze, the result was a bit more of a bodystone from the haze spliff which is always a good thing.

--------------------------

Big Bang

Smell - Quite like the skunk, not terribly stinky, but nice all the same, bit stronger than the Skunk,when it burns it stank my entire house to HIGH HEAVENS for a good while, and it smells fucking LOVELY when its burning

High - Pure couchlock/relaxjesus, whenever ive smoked this ive either passed out and had the greatest weednap ever, and just felt really really relaxed, hits you around the face and eyes then goes for the muscles and u can just sit on the couch all night watching stupid movies and winding down after a day at work, this is probably what makes the big bang my favorite of the 5, its no frills reefur, not high or giggly, but BY GOD is it relaxing as fuck and just overall feeling of contentment no matter what youre doin, and ladies and gentlefucks...thats what i smoke the reefur for.

Smoke - Really nice, strange (not unpleasant) smoketaste ive not came up against before, not harsh at all, almost "woody" really nice smell when burning.

------------------------------

White Widow

Finally the widow, everycunt knows this one

Smell - Like white widow...that unmistakable smell that as soon as you open the bag you recognise as being THE REEFUR. takes me back to my childhood.

High - The TRUE jack of all trades (fuck you skunk no 1) pretty much a fantastic all round smoke, nice bit of head/face high nice bit of relaxation, nothing overly strong or dehabilitating it just does exactly what it says on the tin, gets you stoned for a nice long time, doesnt space you out too much so you can still have a good old social smoke, when i sampled this we just sat and played call of duty on the xbox 360 for most of the night and laughing at random shit.

Smoke - Nice, its a toss up between this and the haze for nicest ACTUAL smoke in my opinion, just goes down so well, doesnt harsh your throat out, tastes nice, smells nice, like i said, i think white widow is the best jack of all trades reefur, smoke it in a group/on your own at any point in the day and youll still enjoy it.


----------



## mammal (Feb 2, 2009)

the alaskan ice still going...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 2, 2009)

:O looks amazing


----------



## seymourxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

Jeez mammal, that leggy girl looks like she wants to hop up and gallop away. Still got a bit to go though. Looks like some mexican bag seed I grew back in the day - sure hope it smokes better.


----------



## flgrower (Feb 2, 2009)

lowes has 10 dollar 65 watt cfls that are like the 125 watt hydro farm oines or thwe othewr brandi forgot the name they only actuaLLY USE 86 WATTS AND PUT OUT THAT MUCH LIGHT FOR LIEK 50 PSSH GO TO LOWES THEY HAVE EVERYTHING UYOULL NEED


----------



## captcannabis420 (Feb 5, 2009)

mammal said:


> the alaskan ice still going...


 





that looks like some fire.good work


----------



## DodgeDread (Feb 11, 2009)

hey mammal, i'm growing alaskan ice amongst other strains and i hope they look as nice as yours do. I'm using the same kind of lights too with the built in ballast and crappy hood except i have 2 600w hps in them. I take it you didn't use a new reflector in the end?


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

best of luck dodgedread, have a look at mine lol compleatly diffrent to mamals


----------



## mammal (Mar 2, 2009)

finally harvested the alaskan ice today, didnt take pics, very leafy bud but at least its finished after like 18 weeks flowering!

will post pics in a couple of weeks time once its dry.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 2, 2009)

18 weeks flowering?!!! you serious? I may have to rethink my schedule...


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> best of luck dodgedread, have a look at mine lol compleatly diffrent to mamals


Yeah I am following your AI grow mr west, weird looking thing you got there, loving your other grows though, especially the cheeses


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

Gotta love the cheese
Im smoking my AI at the min lol I couldnt wait any longer with nothing to smoke so se came down at nine and half weeks 12/12. I wouldnt call it deverstating by a long way but its a happy buzzy racey high. Try som puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Tib420 (Mar 3, 2009)

damn a nice grow. I'm gonna be growing the super strains from high grade seeds and I hope they go as well as yours. I'm growing all 10 of em outside ( wish me luck) BTW: do those ONA blocks work outside as well?

T_H 4:20


----------



## mammal (Mar 8, 2009)

heres some alaskan ice harvest pics







looks good right? nice big FAT sativa buds?...

...WRONG. close up, it looks like this:












on the positive side, whats there is nicely covered in trichs. on the downside its all leaf and stalk. see much bud there? me niether 

will give a smoke report in a few weeks time.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 8, 2009)

rough. make hash!!! lol what company did u get the AI from?


----------



## mammal (Mar 8, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> rough. make hash!!! lol what company did u get the AI from?


good old greenhouse seeds


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 8, 2009)

trip. wonder if u just got a bad pheno
are you gonna smoke that?


----------



## mammal (Mar 8, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> trip. wonder if u just got a bad pheno
> are you gonna smoke that?


yea like i said what there is of it is nicely covered in trichs so it'll still do the job.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

well if the smokes as good as mine smoked whot i got of it yourll be quite happy. I found mine to be tripy spacey couchlocky and racey all at the same time and it smelt lovely.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 8, 2009)

cool cant wait for the smoke report!


----------



## mammal (Mar 14, 2009)

im also at this moment halfway done making hash from the trim and the more pathetic buds from the alaskan ice, watch this space for pics.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 14, 2009)

mammal said:


> im also at this moment halfway done making hash from the trim and the more pathetic buds from the alaskan ice, watch this space for pics.




thats crazy how those buds fluffed up like that!

still looked good tho so whatever


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/342487d1236091239-alaskan-ice-x1-img_7858.jpg
my one just b4 i chopped it at 9 1/2 weeks 12/12 lol. fukin freak lmao


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 31, 2009)

Ever take any pics of that hash?


----------



## ganjacrazy (Jan 8, 2010)

hey i just first wanna say awsome! you did a really good job man. i foolowed this whole grow from day one . no wheres did it ever mention where you got those beans. i have ordered from a few banks and were bad experiences. all your seeds were feminized and actually were. lucky. could u please tell me were the beans are from


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

Id forgot how rubbish this plant was lmao.


----------



## ganjacrazy (Jan 9, 2010)

no answer for me eh. if you could let me know where ur seeds came from


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

i ue this place to get my seeds, ive met the guy who runs it and hes cool. I highly reconmend http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/collections/single-seeds


----------



## DWR (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Id forgot how rubbish this plant was lmao.



oh fuck me man im on some lsd and this is just the shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA OH MY GOD !!!!!!!! FUCKING HELL IS THAT FUNNY !


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

that was some fuked up genetic throwback to wen cannabis used to be heather lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> that was some fuked up genetic throwback to wen cannabis used to be heather lol


 looks more like a thisle bush hope i never get somethin like that il shoot my self lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

I see it as an inevatble thing. Plant 100 seeds and u will get some strange throwbacks


----------



## mammal (Feb 7, 2010)

well i might as well take a leaf out of mr wests and rasclots book and just start my new grow in this thread instead of making a new one! i certainly intend there to be buds this time too...

ive bought 5x BLZ bud (feminised) from pick and mix seeds and theyre busy germinating right now, in the meantime ive bought a new growtent (why did i sell my old one) and ive got my eye out for a new 400w hps on ebay.







also bought some plagron light mix soil again as this soil was excellent in my last grow, only £9 for a big bag as well 







once ive planted the seeds and theres some green showing i'll get some pics up of the seedlings and the setup


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

BLZ Buds look nice mate cant wait to see u efforts mate. Good luck with the new grow in the old thread lmao.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> BLZ Buds look nice mate cant wait to see u efforts mate. Good luck with the new grow in the old thread lmao.


 good luck mate already subscribed lol


----------



## mammal (Feb 10, 2010)

so i got the grow tent up, its one of those mylar reflective ones rather than the white pvc one i had last time, shiney shiney.

also ordered a new 400w hps with a reflector and a dual spectrum bulb, should be here tomorrow.

are those dual spectrum bulbs good enough for the whole grow or do i wanna switch to a pure HPS bulb after veg?


----------



## mammal (Feb 14, 2010)

first update, seeds have all popped but are growing really lanky, underdone it with the single CFL i think, but as soon as theyve all fully popped i'll be putting them in the tent so it shouldnt be a problem. plus if i bury that stem a little bit roots will grow from it right?







but at least they look nice and healthy other than the stretching.







and heres my new setup, shiney new growtent and proper 400w HPS system with a proper reflector this time!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

mammal said:


> first update, seeds have all popped but are growing really lanky, underdone it with the single CFL i think, but as soon as theyve all fully popped i'll be putting them in the tent so it should be a problem. plus if i bury that stem a little bit roots will grow from it right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good mams


----------



## elfweed (Feb 14, 2010)

subbed. i'll be falling the new grow, might look back at your old one. its all very convenient, in the same thread and all. good luck with the plants my friend


----------



## dsn (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, mammal!
Really love Your previous grow and good luck with this grow!

yeah, roots will grow from stem, if You will bury it. I did the same with my strecthed plants.


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

looks like we gotta race on out hands, my la cheese have poped up today for a laugh lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/302119-confidential-cheese-wembley-seedmadness-com-6.html#post3790532


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 15, 2010)

hey mammal, move your light closer and they wont stetch, thats the beauty of CFL grows, no heat off the bulbs

also you can bury them when u re-pot them, but yea move the lgiht 1-2 inches away from the plants although now id put the light beside your tall ones and 1-2 inches over the un sprouted ones


----------



## mammal (Feb 17, 2010)

got the HPS all set up and running, and moved the seedlings in there. 2 of them are off to a shitty start but hopefully they'll get going soon. one has barely sprouted and one of them has sprouted with dead cotyledons. repotted the 2 really lanky girls and buried the stems as you can see below.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2010)

mammal said:


> got the HPS all set up and running, and moved the seedlings in there. 2 of them are off to a shitty start but hopefully they'll get going soon. one has barely sprouted and one of them has sprouted with dead cotyledons. repotted the 2 really lanky girls and buried the stems as you can see below.


 lookin good so far mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

i got a lovely big plant u could put in that tent if ya want it lol


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 17, 2010)

read entire thing and also following current grow...subscribed and a +rep for you my friend


----------



## mammal (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> i got a lovely big plant u could put in that tent if ya want it lol


hopefully in a few weeks time i wont have any room!



Am I Norml said:


> read entire thing and also following current grow...subscribed and a +rep for you my friend


thanks dude


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

found a home for my girl lol. Gone to wiked uncle ernie for a fiddel about lol


----------



## mammal (Feb 25, 2010)

having the same problem with this grow that i did with the last, yellow nuteburned seedlings, even tho im using a really lightly fert'd soil, seems i cant win on this one.

i thought it might possibly be the low temps in the tent, so ive moved the balast into the tent and moved the light down as well for some extra warmth in there

















hopefully the same thing will happen this time where once theyre out of the seedling stage they'll flourish.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 25, 2010)

mammal said:


> having the same problem with this grow that i did with the last, yellow nuteburned seedlings, even tho im using a really lightly fert'd soil, seems i cant win on this one.
> 
> i thought it might possibly be the low temps in the tent, so ive moved the balast into the tent and moved the light down as well for some extra warmth in there
> 
> ...


nutes in the soil when you are first starting out is something definitely hard to pull off...grow them quick so they can start utilizing it and you should be ok


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

get on the coco bus mate, u wont get that if u feed em right.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> get on the coco bus mate, u wont get that if u feed em right.


mate ive had that problem everytime n im growin in coco fuknows wot it is


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2010)

being stingy with the food or pots mate, u need to pot on every two weeks in veg in coco or u get root bound self eating yellow skirted plants


----------



## mammal (Feb 27, 2010)

mine are going from bad to worse at the moment, growth has screamed to a halt and the leaves are just starting to die.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

mammal said:


> mine are going from bad to worse at the moment, growth has screamed to a halt and the leaves are just starting to die.


 not good mate maybe the light is too powerful for them babies


----------



## mammal (Feb 28, 2010)

well whatever it is ive done wrong ive really really done it wrong, theyre all pretty much near dead at the moment, im fairly sure theyre beyond hope.

ive moved the light far away and given them a really good soaking hopefully they might perk up a bit, if they keep going this way they'll all be dead by friday and i'll have to start again.


----------



## GidgetGrows (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never used HPS, so this is just from what I've read.

I think you might be just baking your babies. I heard you said you moved the light up, hopefully they will recover. I would reccomend growing them under the CFLs for at least 2 weeks, let them have some true sun leafs before you subject them to the massive brightness that is HPS lighting.

I want you to have BUD!!!


----------



## mammal (Feb 28, 2010)

GidgetGrows said:


> I've never used HPS, so this is just from what I've read.
> 
> I think you might be just baking your babies. I heard you said you moved the light up, hopefully they will recover. I would reccomend growing them under the CFLs for at least 2 weeks, let them have some true sun leafs before you subject them to the massive brightness that is HPS lighting.
> 
> I want you to have BUD!!!


aye me too, i think that must be the problem but i grew my last from seed under a HPS and had no issues. ive moved it right to the top of the tent for now but im not getting my hopes up.

i'll be going out on friday to buy some floresents for the next batch if these dont perk up a bit.


----------



## mammal (Feb 28, 2010)

compaired to 4 days ago...







and shes the healthiest by far.


----------



## Am I Norml (Feb 28, 2010)

mammal said:


> compaired to 4 days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you like to burn weed like the rest of us man ...but lay off the big ass lights...them is BABY'S still they cant take it


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2010)

I think its more to do with the medium being too hot for babbies


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2010)

yea there must have been nutes in the medium although i thought they were light burnt at first as well

is it coco or soil? forgive my forgetfulness


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think its more to do with the medium being too hot for babbies


yea my bad really ..  .. does have that spongy look of pre nuted soil ...coarse im not as burnt as i was that night either


----------



## mammal (Mar 5, 2010)

right so i fucked this grow right up, moving the light up is making the new growth come through nice and green but theyre all so small and stunted im just going to scrap them all and start from scratch.

everywhere is out of BLZbud beans so i got 4x sweetseeds blackjack instead

http://www.sweetseeds.es/SweetSeeds/blackjack_ingles.html






hopefully i wont fuck it up as much this time round.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mammal said:


> right so i fucked this grow right up, moving the light up is making the new growth come through nice and green but theyre all so small and stunted im just going to scrap them all and start from scratch.
> 
> everywhere is out of BLZbud beans so i got 4x sweetseeds blackjack instead
> 
> ...


 shame about the blz mate
the blackjack looks tasty i think its related to my cream caramel it looks similar aswell


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 6, 2010)

mammal said:


> right so i fucked this grow right up, moving the light up is making the new growth come through nice and green but theyre all so small and stunted im just going to scrap them all and start from scratch.
> 
> everywhere is out of BLZbud beans so i got 4x sweetseeds blackjack instead
> 
> ...


shame to hear about the grow but im still subb'd dude ...grow on .. 

id still flower them tho lol...i got some really killer weed off a plant i did in my first couple grows and it was a over nuted over watered piece of garbage...but it may have smoked like shit but it got me so stoned i didn't know how to change channels on the TV lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 6, 2010)

what company were your skunk #1 and WW seeds from last run mammal? if u dont mind


----------



## mammal (Mar 6, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> what company were your skunk #1 and WW seeds from last run mammal? if u dont mind


i think it was flying dutchman WW and sensi skunk #1 but im really not sure.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 6, 2010)

word 
might get some super skunk from sensi seeds, feminized, they are supriseingly cheap


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

its nothing like the super skunk of the 1990's tho I only grew one bean


----------



## mammal (Mar 9, 2010)

so i went to b&q theyve got a load of early spring garden stuff cheapo at the moment, got a propagator for £3 and a load of coco jiffy pucks, so ive planted the seeds and put them in the propagator, hopefully this time round i wont completely destroy the seedlings.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 9, 2010)

cant wait for the next grow !! just got done building my new box last night and moved Girlz-Gone-Wild into her new home if you wanna check it out here is my link with pix .. https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/310071-another-damn-cfl-growbox.html


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

yay for spring time sales lol, if u stick with coco and coco nutes u wont go far wrong mate. Canna is the best in my opinion.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> yay for spring time sales lol, if u stick with coco and coco nutes u wont go far wrong mate. Canna is the best in my opinion.


i think that canna is the best aswell coco u cant go wrong with in my opinion


----------



## mammal (Apr 11, 2010)

long time no post!
i had to scrap the lil ladies and start from scratch, done it a bit better this time, kept them in the propagator for a good couple of weeks before putting them under the HPS, had to leave them for 6 days without water as i had a trip to paris (and an engagement!) so they look a little under loved (especially the super crit haze) but im sure over the next week they'll perk back up again now ive re-potted them.


----------



## mammal (Apr 18, 2010)

one week later things going strong

have decided to use 'uncle bens topping technique' on the super critical haze as she is a 70% sativa strain and i dont want her dominating the tent, hopefully i can get 4 shorter main colas out of her. 

i am also attempting to clone the top (my first attempt at cloning) using a Power Plant Growing Machine i saw someone else in another thread had good success using one of these to clone so i thought i'd give it a try. ive just got the top of the SCH in there at the moment but if all goes well i think i'll try taking a few clones of the killawatt in a couple of weeks time and ive used an old jamjar as a humidity dome for the clone. 

in the tent:







out the tent:







Super Critical Haze (pre-topped)







White Siberian







KillaWatt







Super Critical Haze (post topping)







Super Critical Haze Clone







all three with the now-runtified super crit haze


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

nice mateso bout two weeks and urll be thinkin of 12/12 yeah or u gonna veg monsters? That runt looks bit sad bless it


----------



## mammal (Apr 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> nice mateso bout two weeks and urll be thinkin of 12/12 yeah or u gonna veg monsters? That runt looks bit sad bless it


aye about that, might take some clones of the killawatt before 12/12


----------



## mammal (Apr 21, 2010)

the topped haze already come on nicely in the 3 days since sunday:


----------



## mammal (Apr 23, 2010)

repotted all 3 into their final pots today, and also checked on the clone, a couple of tiny white roots are starting to show, will update with pics on sunday


----------



## oneLEETtoker (Apr 24, 2010)

...damn thats sick ....way nice..well some of that stuff in this thread anyway


----------



## mammal (Apr 25, 2010)

sunday = weekly update!

group shot






Super Critical Haze






White Siberian






Killawatt






AND my new ghetto veg box! made out of an old chest drawers with the drawers taken out, a 125w blue CFL put in and the old removable bottom part of the old growtent cut to size and nailed/velcro'd to it.

the reason for this? well i decided to get some more seeds from pickandmix last night

1x C H I E S E L - Feminised for £5.29 each
1x Astro Queen - Regular for £5.75 each
1x Super Lemon Haze - Feminised for £6.92 each
1x BLZ Bud - Feminised for £9.20 each

ive gone for one regular astro queen, if i get a female its all good, if i get a male im going to seed one of the females so ive got loads of seeds for the future (instead of having to spend £20 for 4 seeds)


----------



## mammal (May 20, 2010)

just putting this post here as i started flowering tonight and i want to keep track of the date.

move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

slowly walks past rubber necking ok moving on now>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 20, 2010)

*sitting* *waiting*

look what u made me do mammal


----------



## mammal (May 22, 2010)

oh you guys, ok you can have an update, 2 days of 12/12.

as you can see im doing a little experimentation this grow, not only am i trying out a couple of different soil mixes, ive done my first clone which has gone amazingly well. im also trying out flowering from different stages of plant development, just to see how it effects the overall size of the finished product.







and heres the 'uncle bens' topped super critical haze, a strange beast if there ever was one. it did create 4 tops in total but one of them was alot smaller and slower than the others so thats what i trimmed off and created the clone with. so now it has 3 'main tops':








OR DOES IT? one of those branches self-topped itself and grew into 2 seperate tops, so in fact there are still 4 tops....







AND STRANGER STILL the biggest of the tops now has a bizzare triple node structure where 3 leaves and 3 new shoots are coming from each node (you can just about see 2 of these triple nodes in this photo)







and heres the clone, doing very well.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 22, 2010)

wow that plant is trippy as fuck

shit is looking GOOOOOOOOOd mammal


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> wow that plant is trippy as fuck
> 
> shit is looking GOOOOOOOOOd mammal


yeah man wot he said >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mammal (May 29, 2010)

another little update, mad close up on the white siberian already starting to produce trichs 10 days into flower...


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2010)

lovely stuff mate, its coming on now aint it


----------



## BlackRoses (May 30, 2010)

Looking nice mammal
I'm subscribed 
+rep!


----------



## mammal (May 30, 2010)

thanks guys.

pretty excited, the spacequeen (one of two regular seeds in this grow along with the agent orange) has shown its sex.

and in line with its name, its a lady!







just waiting on the agent orange now....


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations mammal m8, has it a lemony smell wen u rub its stem?


----------



## amsterdammer (Jun 1, 2010)

looking good mammal, i was getting worried when i saw more yellow than on a simpsons episode but they are luckily doing nice now.

Looking forward to the coming weeks.

Peace
Amsterdammer


----------



## mammal (Jun 1, 2010)

well my hopes of making my own seeds have been dashed, the agent orange is also a female!







not that im complaining like, but it wouldve been nice to make some seeds!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 1, 2010)

hahahahah mammal i get a kick outta the history

first grow, wanted a female and got 2 males, now this time u get the opposite

gotta love luck sometimes


----------



## mammal (Jun 1, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahahahah mammal i get a kick outta the history
> 
> first grow, wanted a female and got 2 males, now this time u get the opposite
> 
> gotta love luck sometimes


haha tell me about it!


----------



## mammal (Jun 4, 2010)

just put in an order at attitude seeds, couldnt pass up on that deal they have going at the moment, spend over £20 and get 7 free seeds ON TOP of their normal spend £30 for 2 free seeds. £36 for 16 seeds is pretty special.

Green House Indica Mix H Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	MIX H	1	£24.99
Pick & Mix Seeds . Greenhouse Seeds The Church Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	PICK AND MIX SEEDS	1	£4.99
Pick & Mix Seeds . Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	PICN39	1	£5.99
UFO #2 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO #1 DNA Rocklock Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Magus Genetics Warlock Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Magus Genetics Motavation Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Serious Seeds Chronic Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
DNA Sour Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Paradise Sensi Star Female
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Paradise Seeds Wappa Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Jun 04 2010, 13:31 PM
Payment Method:	SagePay
Shipping Method:	Within Great Britain
Original Breeders Packs
No Added Guarantee
Subtotal:	£35.97
Discount Coupon
420	- £3.60
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £4.50
Grand Total:	£36.87


----------



## mammal (Jun 6, 2010)

new update, couple of them looking a little droopy/yellow as i couldnt water them for 7 days, they did seem to do quite well regardless.


----------



## mammal (Jun 8, 2010)

seeds arrived!







and the white siberian is starting to bud up nicely


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2010)

nice wen ya poppin?


----------



## mammal (Jun 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> nice wen ya poppin?


i'll start 6 of them in early july so that when ive harvested the current ones they'll be ready to flower

havnt really decided what 6 to grow first though, im thinking maybe the 5 greenhouse pack and the church, then leave the others for another grow.


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2010)

ive grown the church, very nice unique taste urll love it.


----------



## mammal (Jun 12, 2010)

i bought one of those 60x60x140 'secret jardin' tents so i can veg while i flower, to be honest the build quality its pretty poor, but it'll do the job







and here are the ladies, ive rearranged them to maximise the light, and ive bent the top of the super critical haze as it was getting far too tall


----------



## alex420cali (Jun 12, 2010)

mammal said:


> quoting this from 2 days into the grow, this is SO TRUE! the white widow is the biggest and strongest of the lot! we'll have to see if it ends this way too...


YES INDEED my white widow is the strongest plant and can take more nutrients and higher light. Its just a hardy strain its my favorite of all my 9 strains.


----------



## mammal (Jun 24, 2010)

killawatt has turned into a mutant:







including single bladed leafs, not impressed with either of these seedism strains to be honest, blz bud is lanky and weak and killawatt is a mutant. i'll be avoiding them in future.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2010)

unlucky with the duff phenos mate, maybe the smoke will be killa lol>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mammal (Jun 25, 2010)

ok ive just noticed 2 more of the plants are showing the same weird leaves, im starting to think its a light-leak which is forcing them back into veg which is fucking them up rather than wierd genetics


----------



## P. STONIE (Jul 10, 2010)

dude your plants are fucked up fix tht!


----------



## alex420cali (Jul 15, 2010)

bro the problem is over nutes! flush the bitches and check the water coming out with an EC meter. I bet your over 4,000 ec.


----------



## mammal (Jul 19, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> bro the problem is over nutes! flush the bitches and check the water coming out with an EC meter. I bet your over 4,000 ec.


actually it was a light leak which caused the problem.

anyway, couple of weeks later, the remaining plants are doing very well, solved the lightleak issues and theyre all flowering nicely. 2 of the plants took a nasty turn for the worse and pretty much died from the stress of revegging then reflowering, so i chopped those (the critical haze clone and the astro queen) but the rest of them are coming on very nicely. no pics to update but i'll post alot more closer to harvest.

in other news ive sprouted a rocklock / warlock / trainwreck / white rhino and taken a clone (a few weeks ago) of the white siberian, im going to veg them for a good four weeks then pick a couple of them to become new mother plants for my first adventure with hydroponics!

here is a video i took about 10 minutes ago of my completed system on its first test. i am very happy that its working absolutely perfectly first time.

[video=youtube;zAhZOtA8wzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAhZOtA8wzM[/video]

there is actually alot more water flowing through it than that video would suggest, heres a few pics:


----------



## mammal (Jul 21, 2010)

just a quick update with a nice photo i just took of one of the side branches of the white siberian:







looking lush.


----------



## mammal (Jul 21, 2010)

and the next generation


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

mammal said:


> just a quick update with a nice photo i just took of one of the side branches of the white siberian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very luch mate, super sexy


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 22, 2010)

damn looks sexy mammal


----------



## mammal (Aug 2, 2010)

little photo update, the siberian is really close to harvest, im thinking next weekend maybe but i'll play it by ear







and also the other day (after not opening the tent for a couple of days) i notice my future motherplants are looking a little......holy?







the culprit? fuckin stonerpillars.







i couldnt get angry at em tho, i picked 10 or so off the 5 plants and put them in the garden, hopefully they'll do ok, theyre fellow stoners too


----------



## whynot (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm drooling! That White Siberian is looking sooooo good!  Going with the White Siberian for my second grow. My 2 favorites, crossed, sounds so wonderful! Can't wait to here how you like it.


----------



## Closet Grow (Aug 3, 2010)

your drooling? thats kinda creepy....  though she is yummy!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude your plants aren't looking well.. you should keep your garden cleaner.


----------



## mammal (Aug 5, 2010)

realised a few minutes ago i hadnt done any super close up shots of this grow, heres a shot ive just taken of the white siberian


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)

looking nice man and lol at the stonerpillers lol


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 19, 2010)

Mind sharing where you got your 400w HPS, thanks a lot.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

Dr.Hazed said:


> Mind sharing where you got your 400w HPS, thanks a lot.


any grow shop will sell ya one mate


----------



## mammal (Aug 19, 2010)

Dr.Hazed said:


> Mind sharing where you got your 400w HPS, thanks a lot.





mr west said:


> any grow shop will sell ya one mate


aye i got mine on ebay tho, cant remember how much £50/£60 or sommat.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.homehydro.co.uk/ this place is quite cheap


----------



## RxGrowR (Aug 19, 2010)

day 19 flowering, 18 gal of soil under 600 watt hps


----------



## mammal (Aug 20, 2010)

RxGrowR said:


> day 19 flowering, 18 gal of soil under 600 watt hps


thanks for that man, seems to be a stretchier strain then i wouldve thought. my mother warlock is comin on nicely, i'll post pics of mine after the weekend. my tent is still full with flowing plants so i wont be taking any clones from it for a few weeks yet.


----------



## RxGrowR (Aug 20, 2010)

warlock is a indica dominant with sativa characteristics. it shouldnt get all that tall, mines just huge because i vegged it for 2 months and i have a storage bin full of soil. but keep that mother plant, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## mammal (Aug 26, 2010)

harvested the white siberian, got 1.4 ounces which aint bad, forgot to take a pic will get some next time.

BLZ bud






Agent Orange






Super Lemon Haze


----------



## mammal (Aug 26, 2010)

oh yea and the future mother plants


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 26, 2010)

mammal said:


> oh yea and the future mother plants


Great Looking Mamas... +rep


----------



## RxGrowR (Aug 31, 2010)

its ffin fire! it has the sweetest fruity smell ever. pretty good 4 my first grow i think


----------

